# The Guitar clubhouse



## snuif09 (Jun 21, 2008)

This is the guitar clubhouse for all of us acoustic or electric guitar players.
i play electric guitar for 1.5 year my main style is thrash metal
and this is my axe





Members:
snuif09: BC Rich KKV, squier obey stratocaster HSS

itsover65: ESP/LTD F-50

From Nowhere: Ibanez GRX

mlee49: BC, Peavy, Epiphone, Les Paul, Fender and a martin acousic

tkpenalty: ESP/LTD F-50

calvary1980: Washburn Dimebag Darrel Signature Series "Slimebolt" with original Duncan Pickups

Wile E: Sigma Acoustic and Les Paul Studio

FreedomEclipse: PRS Santana SE,Schecter Damien Ex Baritone,Yamaha Pacifica Custom 321

Widjaja: Wasburn Limited Edition Nuno Bettencourt,Gibson Les Paul Studio Lite,Ibanez Art Star 1980

Ongaku: Fender Stratocaster

xmountainxlionx: Jackson MGDKT

kylew

Cybernook2002

Ben Clarke: Hohner Rockwood LX-90L

Urbklr911: Jackson JS30KV

OzzmanFloyd120:Washburn DS10/12, Jackson Randy Rhoads model, Kramer Striker

freakshow:Ibanez EX series, 1950's Fender Stratocaster

B1gg3stN00b: 01 Fat Strat with Dimarzios, '90 Ibanez 560M with Dimarzios, '04 RG4EX1 with Duncans, TM71 Talman, ARC100 with a killswitch, Schecter C-1 Classic, Schecter C-1 Hellraiser

PP Mguire: waaaay to many

Kyle 2020

Russianboy: Fender Strat (mexican)


----------



## itsover65 (Jun 22, 2008)

I'd love to join this club .
I just started playing two months ago, when i got this baby .




It's a esp F-50 LTD.


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jun 22, 2008)

I'll join too, been playing for the past two years with an Ibanez Electric (Cheapo GRX series, but it's good for Rock)


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 22, 2008)

I tried playing my friends schecter but I suuck lol im more of a vocals/drum guy.

My friend has the Synyster Standard 
http://www.schecterguitars.com/index.asp?id=182


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 22, 2008)

Ahh the old Kerry King BC Rich, not bad for a beginner.  I've had a BC, Peavy, Epiphone, Les Paul, Fender, and a Martin acoustic.

Been playin for almost 14 years.  Just for fun never had ambitions to be a rock star.  I like to play the music I listen to.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm in too! I have the same ESP F-50 LTD , I also have some generic Acoustic steel string guitar. 






Too bad its fucked up atm... stupid guitar strap broke when cousin was playing @_)#*!%!(*$@!)$&#($*!@$ its got a big dint in the paint and the action got dropped on one side of the tune o matic


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 22, 2008)

Washburn Dimebag Darrel Signature Series "Slimebolt" with original Duncan Pickups and 8" D'Addario Strings.

- Christine


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 22, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> Washburn Dimebag Darrel Signature Series "Slimebolt" with original Duncan Pickups and 8" D'Addario Strings.
> 
> - Christine



Always liked the Dimebag series, definately worth spending the extra $$ on the Duncan's.  Any pics?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 22, 2008)

I did have some on my webcam. they are almost impossible to find pictures on the internet, Dean pretty much owns his rights.

it's the lime green, flying v model.

- Christine


----------



## Wile E (Jun 22, 2008)

Sigma Acoustic and Les Paul Studio here. Haven't played in a long while tho. Not enough time in the day.


----------



## snuif09 (Jun 22, 2008)

List updated


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 23, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> List updated



hmm... list our guitars too


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 23, 2008)

found pictures! there is 3 similar models. Washburn Slimebolt (22, Duncan), Dean Razorback (24, EMG), Dean Dimeslime (24, Duncan) traded my Renegade 4 string fretless bass and $500 cash to a pawn shop for it and she's very heavy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















_* missing whammy in photos._

- Christine


----------



## kylew (Jun 23, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> _* missing whammy in photos._



And a few strings too!  That neck looks really narrow to me.

I've got a silver Ibanez RG370DX with a dimarzio PAF Joe in the bridge possition, other pickups stock (for now ). I've also added a kill-switch using a metal flick switch.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 23, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=BtstytX0_NE&feature=related (seek to 4:10) head is slime, this is when Dime was signed on with Washburn not sure if he used them during Damageplan but I know his long time girlfriend Rita owns his rights now and is contracted with Dean. Dimeslime model is there newest.

- Christine


----------



## snuif09 (Jun 23, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> found pictures! there is 3 similar models. Washburn Slimebolt (22, Duncan), Dean Razorback (24, EMG), Dean Dimeslime (24, Duncan) traded my Renegade 4 string fretless bass and $500 cash to a pawn shop for it and she's very heavy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn that guitar is awesome!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 23, 2008)

hi guys - ive been playing over 10years I have 3 guitars & 2 amps.

I own:






Schecter Damien Ex Baritone,

Burgundy/ black cherry PRS Santana SE (the 1st Edition before they released the models with scratch plates/pick guards) - I cant find a pic of this guitar anywhere sorry guys, most of the ones ive found are the 2nd editions ones

Yamaha Pacifica Custom 321. which i mainly use for jamming at home as most of my gear is around my bands bass players basement where we rehearse.

amps - I have a crappy Marshall 30w DFX for small jams n practice at home. for gigs & rehearsal I use a Peavy Valve King 112

effects I use - 

Korg AX3000G & a rather old & dated but still great for some studio & live work - Zoom GFX-4. 

playing style - 

anything from punk to thrash, from blues to jazz, from reggae to death metal

yeah i strive to be a pretty versatile player.

the artists who inspire me the most are John Petrucci (of Dream Theater/Liquid Tension Experiment) & Mikael Akerfeldt of Opeth even though hes not as famous for guitar playing as J.P. writes & sings some awesome melodic death metal songs. I am possibly inspired by other artists but not as heavy as the ones stated. - I love Progressive Melodic Deathmetal

Future/Dream Guitars:





Black Cherry Prs 24 Custom





Black Cherry Prs Tremonti Signature





Black Cherry Prs Single Cut 250 (I couldn't find a pic where it was in 'black cherry')





Epifone - Gothic Explorer 1958 model - my mates jumping country so im buying it off him dirt cheap. gonna take it to the shop & slap a Dimarzio Tone Zone & Air norton in.


P.S - I know the Mark Tremonti Sig & SC250 are more or less the same but hey if i cant get one then i'l have the other - as the Tremonti is just an SC with 'hotter' pickups


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 23, 2008)

thanks. im thinking of selling it soon, it's too much for me thinking of a Hamer Vector or a Epiphone Gothic Flying V, I need something lightweight and a shorter neck cause im short 

PS, Opeth and Dream Theater are awesome!

- Christine


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 23, 2008)

Interesting to see the guitar players in TPU.

Here's my main guitars I'm using on stage at the moment.

Left to Right:-
Wasburn Limited Edition Nuno Bettencourt Signature seires Electric Acoustic.
Gibson Les Paul Studio Lite with modifed Graphite Saddles.
Ibanez Art Star 1980 model with prototype DiMarzio Evolution Pickups.





Stirngs:-Ernie Ball Hybrid Slinkys, Martin Acoustic Custom Lights

Effects:-Digitech Whammy, Boss DD3 Delay, Boss PH2 Phaser, Boss Flanger, George Dennis Manual panning Delay, Ibanez TK999 Overdrive, VOX wah, Ernie Ball Volume Pedal, NADY wireless system, Boss EQ, amp selector forget the name and boss digital guitar tuner.

Amps:-Rare 1980's miniature Marshall 100W Mosfet head with 4x12cab, early Peavey studio 112 (to be replaced by MESA/Boogie triple rectifier head and 4X12 marshall B cab).

Music style/sound:-
Sounds mostly like A Perfect Circle/Queens of the Stone Age otherwise I can play most anything although I do have problems playing Country.
As you can see from my effects list I'm more effects sound orientated than a 100mph shredder with no feel sort of like a guitar DJ/pedal tap dancer as I've had issues with rack mounted effects in the past.

@FreedomEclipse
You have nice taste in dream guitars, I want a PRS standard so badly.

BTW TK Nice floral duvet buddy, goes well with your guitar.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 23, 2008)

thanks Widjaja

I love PRS guitars. they are some of the most beautiful handcrafted (the more expensive range - not  the SE) instruments ever made - i have a lot of friends who gave up their Les Pauls just to have 1 of these, they also sound amazing with the right kit & in the right hands.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 23, 2008)

thats one of the epiphone models I was looking at neck doesn't look that long. is it heavy?

I suppose nobody would be interested in buying my slimebolt? 

- Christine


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 23, 2008)

I found the Gibson Explorer is about as heavy as a Washburn DimeBag Signature model, don't know about the Epiphone model as they are usually cut down versions of Gibsons.
A bit of a bastard to play on stage for a long time due to the location of the pegs for the guitar strap, causing me to have to hold the guitar all the time or the neck wants to drop.
Unblanced like my Ibanez AX-7, I regret ever buying that guitar.

BTW:- Do any of you guitarists get pissed off at guitar hero then go back to playing your real guitar?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 23, 2008)

these are what im looking at

Epiphone Gothic Flying V





Hamer Vector Flying V





- Christine


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 23, 2008)

also i forgot to mention strings . I use Earnie Ball: Super Slinkeys, Heavy top Slink bottom but im going to be trying out a more heavier set as my band are starting to progress a little more & Super Slinkys just dont have it for triplets.

I might not be the fastest player in the world (i cant shred or sweep pick) but i like complicated riffs & give my solo's more sorta 'body' like carlos santana style i try to emphasize & voice my playing a bit more if that makes sense


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 23, 2008)

Epiphone Gothic Flying V looks cool. wayne static plays one doesnt he?


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 23, 2008)

Although I hate the shape of flying-V's they are honestly one of the most comfortable guitars I have ever played as they sit so well, of course they really suck if you sit down and play.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 23, 2008)

don't know but Morgan Lander from Kittie uses one on Tour. 

Flying V's are so not comfortable.

- Christine


----------



## itsover65 (Jun 23, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Epiphone Gothic Flying V looks cool. wayne static plays one doesnt he?



Naw man, Wayne plays a esp. 
http://www.espguitars.com/guitars_wayne.html


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 23, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> don't know but Morgan Lander from Kittie uses one on Tour.
> 
> Flying V's are so not comfortable.
> 
> - Christine



Interesting, the one I played was really nice, as the neck didn't ever want to swing down due to where the strap pegs wer'e located, like on the Hamer you posted not like the Eiphone peg layout, and palm-muting was really easy due to how high up the bridge is on the body of the guitar.

Why wasn't the flying V comfortable for you?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 23, 2008)

it isn't a specific flying v, it's the flying v body it self they are almost impossible to play sitting down.

- Christine


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Jun 23, 2008)

lets see Ive been playing for about 7-8 years,  I have a Jackson MGDKT  that i replaced the bridge pickup with a EMG 81 and tore out the neck pickup.  Had the back of the neck custom painted.  Ive played shows in NC, SC, VA, TN, and GA with this guitar, wrote countless songs with this guitar, and put out 2 CDs with this guitar.  Spent the best 3 years of my life playing this guitar.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 23, 2008)

what color is that hunter green? looks nice 

- Christine


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Jun 23, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> what color is that hunter green? looks nice
> 
> - Christine



yeah, its so dark i thought it was black untill after i got it


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 23, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I might not be the fastest player in the world (i cant shred or sweep pick) but i like complicated riffs & give my solo's more sorta 'body' like carlos santana style i try to emphasize & voice my playing a bit more if that makes sense



I have never been fast, I can play whole songs of megadeth and bands like them but I do not feel comfortable continuously playing at that speed with a sickening basic 8 beat on the drum or irritating continuous double kicking with a vocalist who sounds like cookie monster.

Sorry just ranting off about past bands.
Majority of bands in NZ want to play as hard, fast and as heavy as possible from start to finish.
No dynamics.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 23, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=WFf9oj9RKao the squeel master. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my brother's girlfriend played bass in high school got me into it (e,a,d,g eat at damn good) bought a starter bass idolizing jason newsted loved how he could go from 4-12 strings on stage when I was about 17 I bought my renegade had it defretted a year later then a couple years ago saw my slimebolt in a window 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now all this talk about selling my slimebolt makes me miss the simple pleasures of a bass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Christine


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 23, 2008)

I find Jason under rated within Metallica, due to being overshadowed by the rest of the group.
Plus we have the same birthday.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 23, 2008)

jason newsted is only replacement bass that could fill cliff's shoes


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes he was at the time then Jason ended up being replaced by the gorrilla dude from Ozzy Osbourne.
Pity Burton was squahed by the bus.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 23, 2008)

Geddy Lee is another but thats too easy  um Rex is pretty hardcore. um oh Martin Mendez! 

PS, holy crap had no idea Cavalera brothers had a project going. with Rex no less http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cavalera_Conspiracy 

_During this tour, the band performed several Sepultura songs, but also "Wasted away" from the Nailbomb project._ lol cool.

- Christine


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 23, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> Geddy Lee is another but thats too easy  um Rex is pretty hardcore. um oh Martin Mendez!
> 
> - Christine



Okay. . . . . .
I rate Les Claypool of Primus as one fo my favorite bass players.
Oh! 
How about Stu Ham!
Nah bit too country for my liking.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 23, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeU0h2jmMR4 one of my favorite riffs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (tab)

- Christine


----------



## snuif09 (Jun 23, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


>


lol im thinking of buying that one too, its really good for thrash metal and rythym guitar.


----------



## kylew (Jun 23, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> also i forgot to mention strings . I use Earnie Ball: Super Slinkeys, Heavy top Slink bottom but im going to be trying out a more heavier set as my band are starting to progress a little more & Super Slinkys just dont have it for triplets.
> 
> I might not be the fastest player in the world (i cant shred or sweep pick) but i like complicated riffs & give my solos more sorta 'body' like carlos santana style i try to emphasize & voice my playing a bit more if that makes sense



Solos or lead?  

I use d'addario strings mainly, I've just tried out some elixir strings, but I don't like them at all, they're 'nice' but they have this annoying coating that flakes/frays and makes the strings look and feel dirty. When these strings are spent, I'm moving back to d'addario guage 10s.


----------



## snuif09 (Jun 23, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeU0h2jmMR4 one of my favorite riffs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kewl
this is my favorite clicky
GuitarPro Tabclicky
im learning that song atm but i cant play the solo cause i fractured my left pinky


----------



## kylew (Jun 23, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> don't know but Morgan Lander from Kittie uses one on Tour.
> 
> Flying *Vs* are so not comfortable.
> 
> - Christine



I'm another that hates flying *Vs*(), I don't really know why, I just cringe when I see them. It's like they're not 'proper' guitars.


----------



## kylew (Jun 23, 2008)

Just wondering, what does everyone here use for their effects?

I use NI Guitar Rig 3 with the rig kontroller through my laptop, into some 5.1 speakers (temp speakers 'til I get some good monitors).

Also, another thing I'm curious about, I have many debates with a friend over this, what defines a solo, and what's lead? As I understand it, a solo is when one single person is playing at one time, lead is when some one is taking the 'lead' as if they're playing a solo, but the rest of the band continues playing.


----------



## snuif09 (Jun 23, 2008)

well i have a toneport ux2 but i only use it for recording


----------



## Ongaku (Jun 23, 2008)

Can I join? Been playing for 12 years 

I own a Fender Stratocaster and use Ernie Ball Regular Slinky strings. All I play is metal these days


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 23, 2008)

kylew said:


> Also, another thing I'm curious about, I have many debates with a friend over this, what defines a solo, and what's lead? As I understand it, a solo is when one single person is playing at one time, lead is when some one is taking the 'lead' as if they're playing a solo, but the rest of the band continues playing.


Lead guitar compliments the rythm, so the lead guitarist may play the rythm and add in riff's or play the same rythm at a different fret/key.  
A solo is where a member of the band goes off on thier own, usually one at a time, but there can be dual solo's.  

Effects~stock chorus! some $50 generic efx's pedal.  Want a decent Wah, but dont play enought to warrant the purchase.


----------



## kylew (Jun 23, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> Lead guitar compliments the rythm, so the lead guitarist may play the rythm and add in riff's or play the same rythm at a different fret/key.
> A solo is where a member of the band goes off on thier own, usually one at a time, but there can be dual solo's.
> 
> Effects~stock chorus! some $50 generic efx's pedal.  Want a decent Wah, but dont play enought to warrant the purchase.



That's my understanding of it, lead when the rest of the band are still playing/complimenting each other, solo when an individual is playing by themselves. Two playing together would be a duet, no?





wow your apostrophes are bad!


----------



## kylew (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh yeah, I'd like to join too. I've been 'playing' for about a year and a half? I'm stuck in a rut at the moment now as I feel like I've got no time to learn anything new.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jun 23, 2008)

I have been playin for about 10 years. Im trying to perfect my pinch harmonics ATM.

My guitars....I really want a Caparison sooo sexy http://www.kyowashokai.co.jp/caparison-eng/e-07product/e07dellinger2.html


----------



## kylew (Jun 23, 2008)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> I have been playin for about 10 years. Im trying to perfect my pinch harmonics ATM.
> 
> My guitars....I really want a Caparison sooo sexy http://www.kyowashokai.co.jp/caparison-eng/e-07product/e07dellinger2.html



Nice guitars!

I learnt how to do pinch harmonics purely by accident (though I knew what they were)! Then sat there for an hour doing it on every not I played!  it made my day when it happened .


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jun 23, 2008)

This is where im trying to get to, listen to the pinches in the song, maybe not your style , but good pinch harmonics

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xp0_...pinch+harmonic+site:http://youtube.com&so=0&n


----------



## snuif09 (Jun 23, 2008)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> This is where im trying to get to, listen to the pinches in the song, maybe not your style , but good pinch harmonics
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xp0_...pinch+harmonic+site:http://youtube.com&so=0&n



jeh im trying to learn that kind of harmonics too but you got to have high output pickups for that i ordered 2 emg 81's for my guitar


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jun 23, 2008)

My sg is pretty good at it. Also on my Fat strat, i replaced the humbucker with a seymour duncan special dual humbucker. Pretty nasty. Im just trying to perfect my timing and getting the "touch" down at the right time. I guess im still traveling the neck to find my sweet spot for the heavier vs. lighter gauge strings.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 23, 2008)

I have a Hohner Rockwood LX-90L. I'm still trying to self-teach myself how to play.


----------



## Urbklr (Jun 23, 2008)

I've played for awhile now, maybe 2 years....dunno for sure. I own a Jackson JS30KV, soon to have EMG81/85 and black pinstripe. I also have a old Washburn that was my first electric...that I have been working with...have painted it, and put in a Duncan Designed humbucker, same as those found on mid-end Jackson's.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 23, 2008)

kylew said:


> Solos or lead?



both lol, i'm the only guitarist in my band so there plenty of areas that need to be filled - I love super slinkys cuz i can do some retarded bends & stuff with it while solos but they are falling out of favour slowly - I still do a load of solos but maybe when i get this epifone guitar I will but heavy top n slinky bottoms on or hybred slinkys


----------



## kylew (Jun 23, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> both lol, i'm the only guitarist in my band so there plenty of areas that need to be filled - I love super slinkys cuz i can do some retarded bends & stuff with it while solos but they are falling out of favour slowly - I still do a load of solos but maybe when i get this epifone guitar I will but heavy top n slinky bottoms on or hybrid slinkys



I know a lot of people who call 'lead' guitar a solo even if the rest of the band are playing. Well, that's what I was asking anyway 

No offense intended though .


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 23, 2008)

kylew said:


> Just wondering, what does everyone here use for their effects?


Here's a few of my effects.
Missing my Whammy, Boss delay, Boss EQ and phaser.
There's a list of what I have on the second page.






I make pinch harmonics, by striking string and making the harmonic with the side of my hand instead of with the side of my thumb like it's normally done.
I also find it more accurate using the side of my hand.
*Quietly* I learn't pinch harmonics by playing Spiderwebs by No Doubt.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 23, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> I have never been fast, I can play whole songs of megadeth and bands like them but I do not feel comfortable continuously playing at that speed with a sickening basic 8 beat on the drum or irritating continuous double kicking with a vocalist who sounds like cookie monster.
> 
> Sorry just ranting off about past bands.
> Majority of bands in NZ want to play as hard, fast and as heavy as possible from start to finish.
> No dynamics.



being a fast player has its advantages. after a while you yourself & also your fan base will tire of playing the same way continuously (maybe or not - some people do, some dont)

one of the many reasons i love the band opeth - they have fast tracks & slow tracks but overall they dont play retardedly fast. they play deep meaningful complicated riffs which critique/enhance the music. which dynamically is awesome.

Me & the other members in my band every so often discuss & each others playing abilities - we all look for different things in a band, & 1 of my gripes is that im no where near as advanced as where I want to be - both with my technique & my playing, I lack certain fundamentals because im self taut. they all understand it & at the same time thats not what the band is about - we do fast punk songs but usually thats a load of fast rhythm guitar work with the odd lick thrown in but nothing that would be pushing beyond my abilities, which can be interpreted as a good n also bad thing. 

I love my music, I love various styles of music, I love being able to play various styles of music. every member has their own favorite styles of music. our bass player, & frontman loves punk & reggae & alternative while I like them too but my main love is all the various styles of metal & rock.

really we should be constantly arguing how things should be played but we are proffessional enough to make a system where we can support each others playing - we dont always play our preferd style but sometimes u cant deny having a guitarist who knows enough about dynamics & feel the music &/or form a solid backbone a bad thing....

thats how i/we roll...


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 23, 2008)

I think I have never been fast because where I lived, there wer'e so many other guitarists wanting to be the fastest and most technical with complete disregard for the actual sound which comes out of thier amp.
I respect for them though as most of them have respect for me as we both see our different perspective at playing guitar.

Alot of the bands became bands which only musicians could appreciate if you know what I mean.
Odd time signatures, avant guard complex song structures which you can't move to so average Joe listens and goes "whats this shit?. . . .I think these guys have been taking too much acid."

I listen to alot of different music ranging from pop, through to alternative as I get ideas from all genrés but everything I play tends to come out more along the heavy side.
I mean right now I'm listening to "Nan' you're a Window Shopper" from Lily Allen adn next is "Prison Sex" by Tool from Undertow the best album they ever released IMO.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 23, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Alot of the bands became bands which only musicians could appreciate if you know what I mean.
> Odd time signatures, avant guard complex song structures which you can't move to so average Joe listens and goes "whats this shit?. . . .I think these guys have been taking too much acid."



I understand (though i dunno if u mean it in a good or bad way) the core of the band being experimental - we have started to work with different chord sequences & time structures. bordering avant guard but not quite the 40winks. & in the words of Vin Diesel "I live for this shit!" peoples ideas of music are so tainted. there have been so many new bands that have come out in the UK that sound exactly the same as each other yet all the bands are nothing but commercialized pop rock thats spoon fed to the masses by internet & radio.  

not to mention our friends who like all that dance & techno wookie crap (sorry guys, i started liking that music when i was in school but OMG that shit get so repetitive!!)


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 23, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> not to mention our friends who like all that dance & techno wookie crap



ROFL. . . . .Wookie crap.
Must be English slang.

What I meant by music for musicians was only a musician could understand and get into the music dye appreciating it's technical difficulty.
You know switching time signatures in 5/4 into 3/4 double time with unusual chord progression vocalist sounding like he's singing some Hare Krishna chant etc etc (past band rant again), no flow just difficulty.


----------



## kylew (Jun 23, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I understand (though i dunno if u mean it in a good or bad way) the core of the band being experimental - we have started to work with different chord sequences & time structures. bordering avant guard but not quite the 40winks. & in the words of Vin Diesel "I live for this shit!" peoples ideas of music are so tainted. there have been so many new bands that have come out in the UK that sound exactly the same as each other yet all the bands are nothing but commercialized pop rock thats spoon fed to the masses by internet & radio.
> 
> not to mention our friends who like all that dance & techno wookie crap (sorry guys, i started liking that music when i was in school but OMG that shit get so repetitive!!)



With 'techno' it's just like the rest, you get mediocre crap that is the same beat throughout the whole CD, with the just tempo varied between tracks, and a few random vocal samples to 'mix it up a bit', but when you get good 'techno' you get it really good. Anyone heard/listens to Aphex Twin? 

Aphex twin is the true definition of electronic music, all that chav stuff those idiots play out loud on their mobiles is just the scum from the bottom of the barrel made just to make money, not because the 'artists' actually enjoy or are talented at what they do.

With all (well most) genres, there is the extremely good quality stuff which comes in limited supply, then you've got the drivel. Personally, I don't listen to 'mainstream' music because of that.

I can't stand manufactured music, I like to listen to complex 'soundscapes' and experimental types of music, and thus my music collection reflects that. Music from every genre, but a genre doesn't define the quality of the music, it just defines its fanbase on a mainstream basis in my opinion.

Anyone listen to buckethead? I think he's a very good example of this type of musician, he plays everything, because he likes everything. He's not one of those that has to 'fall' into a certain category, so you can't always clearly put his music into a singular category.


----------



## kylew (Jun 24, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> ROFL. . . . .Wookie crap.
> Must be English slang.
> 
> What I meant by music for musicians was only a musician could understand and get into the music dye appreciating it's technical difficulty.
> You know switching time signatures in 5/4 into 3/4 double time with unusual chord progression vocalist sounding like he's singing some Hare Krishna chant etc etc (past band rant again), no flow just difficulty.



Music for musicians is a very good way of putting it in my opinion. You can only appreciate certain parts of music when you have experienced the thinking behind how it's composed. I sometimes get goose bumps from what I'd call 'intense' progressions. 

Chord progressions that sound amazing and you can tell a lot of thought and intent is behind the progression to portray a certain feeling across to the listener. 

This is possibly the main reason I don't like listening to the drivel mainstream crap that's shoved down our ears, because I can hear the almost 'forced' feeling behind it, if that makes any sense? 

This could also be why I much prefer instrumental music over music with vocals, because I'm too busy listening to the sounds of the instruments that I don't want to be distracted by the singing!


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 24, 2008)

kylew said:


> Anyone listen to buckethead? I think he's a very good example of this type of musician, he plays everything, because he likes everything. He's not one of those that has to 'fall' into a certain category, so you can't always clearly put his music into a singular category.



Yes, he's one guy with guitar skills.
A bit odd but skilled none the less.


----------



## kylew (Jun 24, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Yes, he's one guy with guitar skills.
> A bit odd but skilled none the less.



He gets slated for just playing shred guitar, but people base that on a few youtube videos. In reality, his shred stuff is about 10% of his music. He's made some of the most amazing music I've ever listened to, and it's not shred either . I'm not a fan of excessive shred myself.

He is very odd though, especially if you watch his DVDs from his early years. They show the development of his 'character' and show him and his mates messing out with music and that in their late teens/early 20s. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 24, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Okay. . . . . .
> I rate Les Claypool of Primus as one fo my favorite bass players.
> Oh!
> How about Stu Ham!
> Nah bit too country for my liking.



Victor Wooten is another amazing bassist. I love his rendition of Amazing Grace

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mz7zrkGDBFQ

And a couple others:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUkETBD8Qag&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9a4ThBNacY&feature=related


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2008)

I like pie.....

It also annoys me when a 13y/o kid has a Prs guitar worth more then a few 2nd hand cars & no its not his daddys or his brothers or his uncles....

(PRS 513 - Discontinued Stock / PRS Modern Eagle) 

arrrggggh kids are so spoilt these days, my mum wouldnt even let me play the guitar until I was given a free cheapo acoustic by one of her friends.


they have a 3grand guitar n i have 3 guitars that dont even hit the 500 UK sterling border....

its a dark day for me....


P.S

this kid also has a Dual Rectifier Head....


----------



## kylew (Jun 30, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I like pie.....
> 
> It also annoys me when a 13y/o kid has a Prs guitar worth more then a few 2nd hand cars & no its not his daddys or his brothers or his uncles....
> 
> ...



And Random Rant Post of the Week goes to FreedomEclipse!


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 5, 2008)

SPEEDFREAK


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Jul 5, 2008)

Listen to Ron Thal! Not the fastest, but way freakier than Buckethead IMO

Anyways, my rig is a 1989 RG560M Japanese made RG that I bought for 300 and have put more than 800$ of restoration work into, including a full Dimarzio pickup set (Super Distortion/raised HS2/Fast Track 2), restored Original Edge tremolo, etc..

That runs into my Radial Tonebone Hot British, then Snarling Dogs Black Bawl Wah, Ibanez TS808 Keeley mod, straight into a 100watt Peavey Valveking 212 tube combo into a V30 loaded Randall Cab.

Who else here has realized the goodness of OD into a tube amp?


Also:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=r7yh5-y5aDA

Let's see Buckethead play this 

The fingerpicking/tap parts I mean.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 5, 2008)

B1gg3stN00b said:


> Who else here has realized the goodness of OD into a tube amp?



I have been blessed by the Godliness of Overdrive! does that count?


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 5, 2008)

B1gg3stN00b said:


> Also:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=r7yh5-y5aDA



@ 2:30  he puts a voodoo hand wave over his ax!  Freakin best tapping I'v ever heard!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 5, 2008)

B1gg3stN00b said:


> Also:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=r7yh5-y5aDA
> 
> Let's see Buckethead play this
> ...



Solid proof that fat people CAN play guitars....... 


(no offense intended to our heavily laiden bothers/sisters)


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 6, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Solid proof that fat people CAN play guitars.......
> 
> 
> (no offense intended to our heavily laiden bothers/sisters)




What's that supposed to mean?

Not that I should be up in arms, I'm pretty slim.

What better than being heavy?
Sounding heavy and looking heavy.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 6, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> What's that supposed to mean?
> 
> Not that I should be up in arms, I'm pretty slim.
> 
> ...




nothing at all lol - its just a passing joke. hey their are some awesome fat guitarists out there. BB.King, theres that guy (or 2) out of the death metal band Nile (Have u seen that guy holding a guitar? its like hes choked a snake to death & then shoved a metal stick in it....)

the guy from bowling for soup but their not metal....

Johnny Hiland - endorsed by PRS - think hes a blues/country player

errr quite a lot of guitarists are quite 'hench'

------


what im trying to say is  because some 'bigger' people have fatter fingers instead of skinny ones - its not easy for them to move their fingers   fast on small frets unlike people with skinny fingers can. (not ALL fat people have fat fingers)

again i dont mean any disrespect to any who reads this post


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah I don't that dude was bowling for soup.
More like Burger King.
The guitarists from Fear Factory and Deftones are 'heavy' as well.

Must be tough for them to play with a guitar slug low.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 6, 2008)

Jack Black??? lol

but he's short & fat - kinda like if you put santa in the washing machine. its just a passing comment since most of the shredders ive seen have skinny delicate fingers that are so soft & flexable you can tell theyve never washed dishes before in their life.....


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 6, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Jack Black??? lol
> 
> but he's short & fat - kinda like if you put santa in the washing machine. its just a passing comment since most of the shredders ive seen have skinny delicate fingers that are so soft & flexable you can tell theyve never washed dishes before in their life.....



Santa Playing Guitar, Gerry Garcia.

Yeah alot of shredders tend to be slender and feminine.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 6, 2008)

When did this group start?
Well, count me in I guess
I've been playing for eight years and my main style is melodic death metal and folk(in a band nammed "I Hate Babies".)
I play:
Washburn DS10/12
Jackson Randy Rhoads model (I'm not looking up the model number)
Kramer Striker something(not looking up the model for that one either.)
I also have a Marshall stack MG100HDFX


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 6, 2008)

I dont have the hands to shred lol - these hands have worked too hard typing shit up, washing dishes & laboring (maybe its because i have a bad habit of biting my nails which makes my fingers less sensative???)


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 6, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont have the hands to shred lol - these hands have worked too hard typing shit up, washing dishes & laboring (maybe its because i have a bad habit of biting my nails which makes my fingers less sensative???)



That's a load of crap IMO, I shattered the middle finger of my left hand and I'm still able to shred. It's just something that takes time to hone, alot of people expect to be able to rock pentatonics and detatonics instantly and that's just not how it works.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 6, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> When did this group start?
> Well, count me in I guess
> I've been playing for eight years and my main style is melodic death metal and folk(in a band nammed "I Hate Babies".)
> I play:
> ...



Welcome to the club!!!

your Marshall is a solidstate is it not???


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 6, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> That's a load of crap IMO, I shattered the middle finger of my left hand and I'm still able to shred. It's just something that takes time to hone, alot of people expect to be able to rock pentatonics and detatonics instantly and that's just not how it works.



well im self taught so i dunno what a pentatonic is  but if its a stiff one - pour me some of that stuff!


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 6, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well im self taught so i dunno what a pentatonic is  but if its a stiff one - pour me some of that stuff!



I'm also self-taught, pentatonics are just natrual scales, (most often blues scales) you can find them all over the net, just practice fast picking them then you're shredding.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 6, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> I'm also self-taught, pentatonics are just natrual scales, (most often blues scales) you can find them all over the net, just practice fast picking them then you're shredding.



I was being sarcastic but thanks for the heads up  theres a lot of stuff i can improved on with my playing firstly being my speed & the level of control that comes with faster playing


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 6, 2008)

I have big palms and stubby fingers which make fatter necked guitars more to my liking.
I also supposed it's up to the indivduals taste in music.
If the guitarists listen to melodic stuff which concetrates on the bands sound as a whole, they have a tendency to repeat a phrase at key moments, rather than show everyone how fast they can play, then quickly look out at the crowd for accolation.

Rant yet again. . . .


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 6, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I was being sarcastic but thanks for the heads up



Sorry, I had just woke up from a nap when I posted that.<me


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 6, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> I have big palms and stubby fingers which make fatter necked guitars more to my liking.
> I also supposed it's up to the indivduals taste in music.
> If the guitarists listen to melodic stuff which concetrates on the bands sound as a whole, they have a tendency to repeat a phrase at key moments, rather than show everyone how fast they can play, then quickly look out at the crowd for accolation.
> 
> Rant yet again. . . .



^^^thats kinda paramount to how i play lol - im always listening to Melodic Death & Prog Metal. I love working on the 'ambiance' of the track if that makes any sense



OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Sorry, I had just woke up from a nap when I posted that.<me




no need to apologise  you still gave me a basis on which to start my improvements!


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah it's the way I tend to play as well.
But most of the time using a combination of effects.
Using and being tasteful with the choice of how you use effects is an art on it's own.
I think I went down the melodic track due to the amount of aspiring Joe Satriani's & Steve Vai's around me at the time. 

Seeing them do sweeps, talk about using melodic scales just because it was hard and not because it worked with the song was not my thing.

I like to play music people can move to, not music which just sounds awkward and a complete mess to the untrained ear.


I'm waiting for the day someone rocks on in here saying they own a Steinberger.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 6, 2008)

hmmm Ive owned quite a few of Satriani's albums - I cant deny thats hes an amazing guitarist but personally I find his playing boring. possibly because his playing isnt as avant guard as John Petrucci's. J.P is able to work amazingly tight to the slightest of time as well as sudden style changes.

Meh - i dunno. I cant explain why but personally i think J.P has more on melodies & Dynamics since he is in Dream theater where as Satriani just does his own stuff (unless hes joined a proper band & not stayed solo since i last listened to him)

Like one person once said on another forum - theres a lot more to playing guitar then being able to shred scales at rediculous speeds which i think was the case in one of the G3 concerts, wasnt there myself but its all just idle chat that ive picked up.

J.P All the way









with that said - with effects im pretty much still learning. first hand i gotta get some funds for a few 'stomp' boxs instead of multi-effects units. no doubt my Korg AX3000G will serve me Very well for the next few years but on that note alone I lose a lot of versatility in my setup. because its not a simple process of cutting & pasting effects that you dont want making the overall process of multi-effects a little more complicated. most of the time when rehearsing/recording i run my guitar straight through amp unless effects are specifically required. Otherwise my vintage crunch on my all valve peavy suffices for most of my playing (omg i love my tone) with still enough bite to kick it into pure death metal sodomy.

Going to invest a decent amount of money into a some BOSS gear


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 6, 2008)

You'll probably be one of those people who will benefit from a first edition BOSS Metal Zone.
The latest in carnation sucks IMO.

I think the worst of the mini Multi effect jobs is the Zoom 101.
The sounds were real bad and I couldn't get the right effects sometimes which was a night mare.

Had a Digitech rack mounted unit with an effects board which was nice but it was prone to breaking, which is why I ended up opting for stomp boxes.

Had my TK999 running through a fender twin once and you could literally hear the magnets smashing with every palm mute.
It only seems to work well with my half stack.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 6, 2008)

well Ive never had a Mini effects but ive seen the Zoom 101 & that looked so low key plasticky.

thats obviously because its cheap but ugh - looks nasty.

as for racks the only racks ive had are on my women  racks would be a nice addition but I havent got the funds neither has my playing progressed to the point where i need one.

the only thing(s) i need right now:

Prs Custom 24
Boss MT 2
Boss Fz-5
Boss DD-7
Boss RV-5
Boss CH-1
Boss AC-3
Laney GH100L with cabinet &/Or Orange Rockerverb + Cab


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah thats the metal zone I'm talking about, there's one with white writing which you'll probably want to avoid. . . .nasty.
My TV makes the same sound with no reception.

I have a DD3 which does the job well, although the LED went out once and mesed up the intro of a song.

Never tried a AC3 as the day I was going to try one out I saw the Washburn in the store.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 6, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Yeah thats the metal zone I'm talking about, there's one with white writing which you'll probably want to avoid. . . .nasty.
> My TV makes the same sound with no reception.
> 
> I have a DD3 which does the job well, although the LED went out once and mesed up the intro of a song.
> ...



I think the other MT-Z pedal your talkin about is called Metal Core???.

Im huge on song melodics & dynamics but i cant be arsed getting an acoustic - all the nice ones are fairly expensive - & the pedal gives songs a nice touch & also i still get to play my electric instead of a fat bodied acoustic. quite a few of my bands more melow tracks would benefit from the acoustic tones actually. instead of the clean blues tone ive managed to dial up


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah thats the one, the metal core pedal.
It's okay through a half stack but getting it to go through a combo, it's just all top end.

I find it can be a bit tough trying to get a nice clean tone out of a valvestate amp.
Seems to lack a crispness and it's all 'rounded' and flat sounding regardless of what you do to the EQ.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 7, 2008)

Ive played on loads of valvestate amps & tbh - some of the higher end marshalls are great - you can get a nice sound out of it but their more for metal destortions then clean playing imo.

for me its All Valve all the way. I get very touchy about my sound.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 7, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ive played on loads of valvestate amps & tbh - some of the higher end marshalls are great - you can get a nice sound out of it but their more for metal destortions then clean playing imo.
> 
> for me its All Valve all the way. I get very touchy about my sound.



Sound is a important factor which is overlooked by alot of guitarists.
I prefer quality over the quanity of my sound.

One of the sound men for a band I was playing in would always try to line out from my amp into the PA when i told him I want my cab to be mic'd up because it sounded terrible lined out.
So the stubborn bastard would place a mic infront of my cab and quitely line out my amp.
We sacked pretty quick.

Ever heard of a Marshall JCM900 SL-X?

There's no such thing as clean tone on those amps.

It's either dirty/distorted/or extra distorted.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 7, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Sound is a important factor which is overlooked by alot of guitarists.
> I prefer quality over the quanity of my sound.
> 
> One of the sound men for a band I was playing in would always try to line out from my amp into the PA when i told him I want my cab to be mic'd up because it sounded terrible lined out.
> ...




I cant say ive heard of that particular JCM model but i have used other JCM models in the past I quite liked it, was gonna get one that was going 2nd hand some place.

& Pwnt@ ur old sound guy.

Steve our bass player/ sound guy is great - he knows to use the amps own sound rather then have it lined out unless im using effects - that setup alone is still under debate


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 7, 2008)

I have had a go on a JCM 800 an a JCM 2000 dual super lead.
Loved the 800, only issue was it only sounded good tone-wise with the volume up.
The JCM 2000, well it felt like a try hard Dual Rectifier, but it sounded good.

The sound man we have now is fine, because he listens to us and has the same idea as to what we want to sound like.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 7, 2008)

when out frontman jumps on the guitar i usually have to tweak his settings for him otherwise it sounds awful :S too much high end. I had one of the sound guys trying to  mess wit our sound on 1 of our gigs once - we gave him an ear full none the less


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 22, 2008)

btw - just to clear up some confusion regarding my Schecter guitar - It says on the guitar Damien Ex.

I think it was short from Damien Extended since it was a baritone guitar.

however soon after i bought it. this current model either got discontinued &/Or got renamed to 'Damien 6'

theres no info about the change of name but the Damien 6 has the exact same spec as the Damien Ex.

so its whatever you make of it.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 22, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> btw - just to clear up some confusion regarding my Schecter guitar - It says on the guitar Damien Ex.
> 
> I think it was short from Damien Extended since it was a baritone guitar.
> 
> ...




The Baritone wouldn't have been a great seller I guess due to the longer neck and most people would think it may not be able to be tuned to standard or they may need special Baritone strings.

There's not much in the way of mentioning my Studio Lite either as after 5 years of production during the late 80's early 90's it was discontinued.
Possibly because there was extra labour charge for the studio Lite.
Reason being is the centre of the Mahogany body has been carved away and replaced by Balsawood then had the Maple top placed over.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 22, 2008)

well quite a few famous people use the same guitar (not a lot but a decent handful) but W/E

XJ frets suit my fat fingers just fine especially when it comes to chuging some rhythm riffage. I use Ernie Ball Super Slinky 09's on it but im gonna be stepping it up to 10 or 11 soon


::edit::

im not a fan of uber thick strings.....


----------



## Ongaku (Jul 22, 2008)

I just use Ernie Ball regulars but do I have to get thicker ones to get to D tuning? Wanna learn me some Kalmah


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 22, 2008)

Ongaku said:


> I just use Ernie Ball regulars but do I have to get thicker ones to get to D tuning? Wanna learn me some Kalmah



Using heavier gauge low end will give you tighter puch to the palm mute.
Also durablitiy to your low end strings.
But it's not necessary if your light handed on your strings.

@FreedomEclipse
I have limited knowledge when it comes to who plays Baritone Giotars.
The only one I know who uses them exclusivley is Mike Mushok


----------



## itsover65 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey guys, I just have a quick question that one of you more experienced guitar gurus may know. I just changed my strings on my guitar for the first time yesterday (with the help of a more experienced friend), and now the top string makes a rattling sound like a mofo . It does it on every fret and also when played open, and it pisses me off. You guys have any idea what could be causing this? We made sure the strings are tight enough, and any bridge adjustment we did didnt change it at all. Thanks in advance .


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 23, 2008)

1:-the saddle on the bridge ended up being lowered when restringing.

2:-the gauge of the strings you are using now are a fair bit lighter which reduces the bow in the neck.
Two ways to fix this.
a:Raise the saddle of the rattling string a bit.
b:Adjusting the truss rod in the neck to bow more.
Just make sure you know exactly what your'e doing when adjusting the truss rod.
If you over tighten it, the thread will strip and the neck will be almost flat and possibly warp.

3:-The string is lighter/thinner causing the string to sit deeper in the groove of the saddle.
Fix it by raising the saddle.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 23, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well quite a few famous people use the same guitar (not a lot but a decent handful) but W/E
> 
> XJ frets suit my fat fingers just fine especially when it comes to chuging some rhythm riffage. I use Ernie Ball Super Slinky 09's on it but im gonna be stepping it up to 10 or 11 soon
> 
> ...


I use the lows from a pack of 11 Slinkies, and highs from a pack of 9s. Best of both worlds for me. I like to heavily detune my lows (down to C) for a few songs, so the heavy lows come in handy for me.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 23, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I use the lows from a pack of 11 Slinkies, and highs from a pack of 9s. Best of both worlds for me. I like to heavily detune my lows (down to C) for a few songs, so the heavy lows come in handy for me.



Cool idea - I was gonna kit my baritone up with Ernie Ball Heavy Top Slinky Bottom - I had them on my PRS one but didnt like them at all due to the fact i couldnt do my usual bends & shit i usually do. so thanks for the great combination  



Widjaja said:


> @FreedomEclipse
> I have limited knowledge when it comes to who plays Baritone Giotars.
> The only one I know who uses them exclusivley is Mike Mushok



Tommy Victor Prong from Danzig also uses the same guitar as me (as well as a few others)
Or at least he did but his face is still on the wall holding a Damien-6 guitar


----------



## Ongaku (Jul 23, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Using heavier gauge low end will give you tighter puch to the palm mute.
> Also durablitiy to your low end strings.
> But it's not necessary if your light handed on your strings.



ahh okies...my strings last about a month or so...really depends on how much I'm playing...just wondering if the heavier gauge strings will handle a lower tuning better than the ones I use. I just need to get one of those damn Robot Guitars  

Anybody have any scary guitar stories? A string snapped in the middle of a gig for me and cut my face open :S


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jul 23, 2008)

Can I join?


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 24, 2008)

*Scary-ish Guitar Stories*



Ongaku said:


> ahh okies...my strings last about a month or so...really depends on how much I'm playing...just wondering if the heavier gauge strings will handle a lower tuning better than the ones I use. I just need to get one of those damn Robot Guitars
> 
> Anybody have any scary guitar stories? A string snapped in the middle of a gig for me and cut my face open :S



Heavier the gauge the lass slack there wil be in the strings = better tension.
Depending on how low you have your tuining, strings like regular Slinky should be fine at C tuning.

I play drop-D alot so I use hybrid slinky which are heavier at the low-end.

I have never had strings cut me, only blister my finger tips when I was learning.

Only 'scary' stories I have are not really scary:-
1laying for skinheads out in the country.
I was stoned and couldn't play A.D.I.D.A.S from Korn properly, then one of them said 'GET SOME PRACTICE!!'
Next thing you know a guy who had a grudge against me thought it would be funny to get right in my face and make me play worse so I stabbed him with the end of my strings in the face.
The skinheads noticed the asshole and told him to come over to them, when he did they made a pushing circle around him for messing with me.
2:-Being too stoned, making my timing really out of sync with the drums in a song I won't mention.
3laying for a whole group of under age hysterically screaming females.
4:-Having a screaming girl lunge for me, tearing down my set list, slapping my wrist on the way down, knocking herself out on my effects.
5:-My old BOSS DD3 led died so I couldn't tell whether my delay was on or off.

Haven't smoked in 3 years so I haven't had any 'Can't play issues'.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 24, 2008)

well not scary but in the days before i bought my Peavy Valve king (roar) I use to use an old Fender Deluxe for rehersals down in my mates basement - it belonged to the previous guitarist but since he gave up playing he left the amp lying around.

we done a few small gigs here n there - & the places we plaed at usually had their own amps n shit so we didnt bother too much with all our heavy amps.

however it came to a point where there was one poplular small venue didnt have its own equipment as all the performing bands always bought their own.

I wasnt allowed to bring the Fender Deluxe along due to the fact it wasnt mine (its gay i know - the guy doesnt even touch it & yet im not allowed to get full use out of it)

but we all respect each others gear so I had to take my trusty 30w DFX marshall amp to the gig (thats just the start of my problems)

the amp failed during sound checks - i could turn it up full volume & it either wouldnt play or it would sound like i had the volume dial set to '1' 

then i had to go around asking the other performers about sharing 1 of their amps & 1 twat was not so keen since his amp was like some 30-40y/o Vintage VoX amp. im not exactly gonna be kickin it around on stage or anything & I know to respect other peoples equipment. anyway - he still kept refusing to let me use it so I shared with another guy who was running a nice marshal JVM series Combo. so it turned out all good at the end but I for the love of god could never hear myself play even though the amp was turned right up, right behind my ass.

but my Peavy Valve King ftw


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 24, 2008)

& OMG, my next guitar






Paul Allender SE ftw


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 24, 2008)

I think I just came a little.


----------



## Ongaku (Jul 24, 2008)

gorgeous...

My next one is probably gonna be a Telecaster, I just love the sound they produce...but I might go for a more metal guitar.

If the regs handle D tuning (I believe that's what Kalmah plays, judging on the tone of the guitar), that'll be sweet. The thicker strings...stupid music shop here likes to charge an extra 5 bucks on top of their bloated prices...pssh why do ANY hobbies have to be so damned expensive?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 24, 2008)

Ongaku said:


> gorgeous...
> 
> My next one is probably gonna be a Telecaster, I just love the sound they produce...but I might go for a more metal guitar.
> 
> If the regs handle D tuning (I believe that's what Kalmah plays, judging on the tone of the guitar), that'll be sweet. The thicker strings...stupid music shop here likes to charge an extra 5 bucks on top of their bloated prices...pssh why do ANY hobbies have to be so damned expensive?



no offence I refuse to play anything Fender unless its their amps lol I hate them with a passion


----------



## Ongaku (Jul 24, 2008)

hehe none taken, I like all brands of guitars myself...each has their own distinct sound. I had a Les Paul custom when I was a kid...man I miss it.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 24, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> no offence I refuse to play anything Fender unless its their amps lol I hate them with a passion



Come on, you must have wanted to have that twang so your sound which a Fender Strat is so good at.

I get a kick out of playing my friends US Strat.
First thing I play is Surf Guitar riffs, then it's on to third rock from the sun theme song.

Of course all the while he's getting pissed because he knows I'm just taking the piss out of his guitar.


----------



## snuif09 (Jul 24, 2008)

i cant play guitar for 6 weeks i had surgery yesterday and doc told me i have to wait for 6 weeks -.- in the meantime im going to study the Be bop scale wich is mostly used by  helloween in their beginning albums Murderer


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 24, 2008)

Had a listen to the solo 2:43 of Murderer when both rhythm and lead use more gain.
Sounded like a minor scale to me.
One doing the pull offs with a harmonizer.
Second lead playing Palm Muted 16th notes.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 24, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Come on, you must have wanted to have that twang so your sound which a Fender Strat is so good at.
> 
> I get a kick out of playing my friends US Strat.
> First thing I play is Surf Guitar riffs, then it's on to third rock from the sun theme song.
> ...



Never. where as a lot of artists have used fenders & a lot still do - im not a fan at all. even though i do have a Yamaha Pacifica which is kinda like a strat (it was my first electric guitar) but even then when i get the money - that is getting overhauled completely as a small side project. gonna ditch the H/S/S setup for 2 humbuckers. Soap Bars possibly for that vintage tone.

im a PRS man


----------



## snuif09 (Jul 24, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Had a listen to the solo 2:43 of Murderer when both rhythm and lead use more gain.
> Sounded like a minor scale to me.
> One doing the pull offs with a harmonizer.
> Second lead playing Palm Muted 16th notes.


jeh your right its in A minor but im not that experienced


----------



## freakshow (Jul 24, 2008)

i want in!!!!!  i have a Cheap Ibanez EX series and a 1950's Fender Stratocaster when i bought it at the pawnshop they didn't even know what they had ha ha bit i did.   the neck was mess up got custom made neck from fender.   use to have a Cort and a Yamaha with a Floyd Rose Bridge Tremolo and locking nut

been playing for 10 years

i will get pic's as soon as i get my sis camra again


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 25, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> im a PRS man


I wish I had a PRS but it will most probably mean parting with my Les Paul which has alot of memories.
I don't take much care of my instruments in the way of looks as I look at them as a tool but I still get sentimentally attached to some of them.

So have you bought the Purple/Black PRS SE?

THe PRS is a bit out of my price range as I'm over 3/4 of the way of saving up for a MESA/Boogie Dual Rectifier head.



snuif09 said:


> jeh your right its in A minor but im not that experienced


Well I was wondering what the hell is a Be-Bop scale?

I was expecting to hear a Rockabilly type style to Helloween's playing by the way you described it.

TBH I was expecting to hear something like a metal version of 'woo hoo' by the '5.6.7.8's'
Instead of 'changa changa changa', it's more like 'chuga chuga chuga' when the band I'm in decides to play it, if we get encored.

Try the main riff for a laugh:-Rockabilly Feel (double time swing feel) Standard Tuning 
Repeat each note twice
Repeat first bar two times
E|
A| 0-4-----------4|---------------|-------------------|-------------4-2||
D| ----2-4-5-4-2--|0-4----------4 |Repeat first bar X1 | 2-4-5-4-2-0--- ||Repeat over and over.
G| ----------------|----2-4-5-4-2-|-------------------|----------------||
B|
e|

ROFL first guitar tab in TPU!!


----------



## Ongaku (Jul 25, 2008)

Are any of you experienced in making tabs? I'd like to request something if you are


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 26, 2008)

Ongaku said:


> Are any of you experienced in making tabs? I'd like to request something if you are



Depends what you want.
Most the people into playing guitar here are into metal or anything harder.


----------



## Ongaku (Jul 26, 2008)

wahhh Guess I'll request it on ultimate-guitar...I really want a tab of Kalmah's "Ready for Salvation"


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Jul 31, 2008)

Add me, 01 Fat Strat with Dimarzios, '90 Ibanez 560M with Dimarzios, '04 RG4EX1 with Duncans, TM71 Talman, ARC100 with a killswitch, Schecter C-1 Classic, Schecter C-1 Hellraiser


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 31, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> So have you bought the Purple/Black PRS SE?



not yet - but am saving up for it - also ive trying to see if i can talk to a few friends that have 'connections' & seeing if i can get a nice discount - I have a friend whose endorsed by prs


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 8, 2008)

Metal-tendo

Nice guitar riffs from the early nintendo era


----------



## iamajunky (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't play much anymore but I like acoustic i got a Ovation Classical. I'll try to post a pic later.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 8, 2008)

This is pretty cool, Too bad they don't do Drop C though
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/gibson-robot


----------



## snuif09 (Aug 8, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> Metal-tendo
> 
> Nice guitar riffs from the early nintendo era


^_^ that was so f*cking awesome, i always loved big blue from f-zero

this one is also brutal on guitar

its from the map devils forest in f-zero http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=qUoYQf8yLss


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 15, 2008)

Id like to join this club.
Ive been playing for 7 years now. Im not that great because in these 7 years was high school. And you know how males are in high school rofl. Needless to say ive only recently started picking it up again. Only been seriously playing about 3/4 of a year now but still things are hampering my time to practice. Anyways music = life basicaly as well as PCs for me. Ive been playing drums since i was a wee lad and own a pretty big set. Was also in pro audio with my dad for the same 7 years ive been playing guitar. Done some cool things with that. Im mainly into metal, rock, classic rock, screamo, metalcore, hardcore but im extremely diverse. I can play some country/jazz/blues/neo-classical/funk/porno/ect and i also listen to pop and rap for fun. 
*Anyways* heres the goods

Heres my Ibanez RG 350dx *Kelzie* with my little Marshall stack.






Heres my 1981 Gibson Flying V Voodoo Goth.





Quick snap shot of my Charvel pawn shop special i rebuilt





An aging picture but i still use the same gear.
Boss MT-2 Metal Zone
1988 "Rock on" Overdrive
Some floor tuner. Picks up drop tunings so im happy
1969 re-worked Crybaby wah
Legend 21 foot controler (main part sits on my amp)





Heres my drumset




Its not all i have for my set. If you want i can name off what the parts are.
I play the same stuff on drums that i do on guitar. Except better rofl

Old shot of my dining room





Heres some of my guitars and rigs





The full list of my gear is on my Youtube profile if your interested.
www.youtube.com/ppmguire

Dont cringe, im not that great.


----------



## snuif09 (Aug 29, 2008)

im probably going to buy a variax 300 soon it looks like shit but its really versatile hope its someyhing good, do you guys ever played on a variax?


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 29, 2008)

Well since i dont like Line 6 gear i suppose i wouldnt like Line 6 guitars :/


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 30, 2008)

I love that Randall head.  I have/had a SG 150 W w/2x12 Celestions.  Randall kicks ass.  I also like Mesa Boogie and of course the Warhead from the Dimeline.

I like the mini stack up front too, what is that dual 10"s?  I'll have to check out your youtube site as well.


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 30, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> im probably going to buy a variax 300 soon it looks like shit but its really versatile hope its someyhing good, do you guys ever played on a variax?



Line 6 maiking guitars?
I have played on a Line 6 axsys 2X12 multi effects combo which was nice in a synthetic sort of way.

Don't know about the guitar though.
I don't really care about the feel of guitars much.
Only two things really count when it comes down to what guitar I use.
Looks and sound.
Most of the time I can get near on identical sound to whatever I want regardless of the guitar body, just depends on the pickups.
I can get a Gibson ES 175 to to have a very similar tone to my Les Paul.

Most of my sound is produced by what my amp is capable of.


----------



## snuif09 (Aug 30, 2008)

well the cool thing is the variax doesnt have pickups it has a special system in the bridge that allows you to put any kind of "virtual" picup on the guitar with your pc it also has a pitch shifter and sitar built in so i tought it would be awesome for some home recordings for gigs i still use my flying V because it looks awesome

http://bx.line6.com/variaxWorkbench/


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 30, 2008)

> I love that Randall head. I have/had a SG 150 W w/2x12 Celestions. Randall kicks ass. I also like Mesa Boogie and of course the Warhead from the Dimeline.
> 
> I like the mini stack up front too, what is that dual 10"s? I'll have to check out your youtube site as well.


Thanks that Randall is my main amp obviously. My next amp will be a Bogner Uberschall. And yea its dual 10s with a 12watt Marshall head. I have 2 Celetions in it. Makes for a great practice amp.


----------



## Ongaku (Sep 2, 2008)

mm what a buncha beauties, very nice  lol I'm happy with my $1200 guitar with a scratch on it >.< 

I'm trying to achieve Drop D and other lower tunings without messing with my strings, are those detune pedals any good? 

I wanna get this one no matter what because I've used it before and me likes very much lol:

http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/...aster-Heavy-Metal-Distortion-Pedal?sku=150204

But I'm looking at this and wondering if anyone has used it and if it produces low tones nicely

http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/product/Boss-PS5-SUPER-Shifter-Pedal?sku=151330


----------



## snuif09 (Sep 2, 2008)

uhhhm has the first one a pitch shifter looks like an distortion stompbox to me


----------



## Ongaku (Sep 2, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> uhhhm has the first one a pitch shifter looks like an distortion stompbox to me



ya but it's got a morph option for some lower sounding more "metal" tuning/distortion, but yeah it's just a distortion pedal. I've used that one and now I want my own heh.

I just want something to produce something close to Drop D and I think that second pedal might pull that off. 

I don't know a lot about effects other than distortion, wah wah, etc. I don't use a lot anyways. Just some nice beefy distortion and oh yeah


----------



## snuif09 (Sep 2, 2008)

well the boss pitch shifter will work but i never used  it


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 2, 2008)

got an acustic crescent, electric crescent, crescent amp, and ibanez DiStOrTiOn.  Just learning to play, any tips on how to learn/websites/books, w/e to get me started to learn.


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 2, 2008)

Ongaku look at the picture with my pedals. The light blue pedal on the wood pedal board is a PS-5. Its my dads and if your not so good with effects i dont suggest spending that kinda money on it. Needless to say he got it on our discount and is disappointed in the pedal. 

Why dont you just drop the E to a D? So much easier and takes 2 seconds.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 3, 2008)

Ongaku said:


> ya but it's got a morph option for some lower sounding more "metal" tuning/distortion, but yeah it's just a distortion pedal. I've used that one and now I want my own heh.
> 
> I just want something to produce something close to Drop D and I think that second pedal might pull that off.
> 
> I don't know a lot about effects other than distortion, wah wah, etc. I don't use a lot anyways. Just some nice beefy distortion and oh yeah





PP Mguire said:


> Ongaku look at the picture with my pedals. The light blue pedal on the wood pedal board is a PS-5. Its my dads and if your not so good with effects i dont suggest spending that kinda money on it. Needless to say he got it on our discount and is disappointed in the pedal.
> 
> Why dont you just drop the E to a D? So much easier and takes 2 seconds.


I'm gonna have to go with Mguire here Ongaku. Just tune to drop D. If that's not low enough, tun everything another half step down. Way easier than messing with effects to get a deep sound.


----------



## snuif09 (Sep 3, 2008)

i use ernieball power slinkys, nice for low tunings can get me to drop c without problems even tuned my guitar to 7string


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 3, 2008)

Well since i solo alot i cant have a fat gauge of string on my guitars at least on the high end. I use heavy bottom slinky tops.


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 3, 2008)

I use hybrid slinkys on my guitars as I tend to be in Drop-Db tuning tuning alot.
Has just enough slack but not to the point where my notes sound too muddy.

Most the time I'm using effects on top of other effects.

Most people I know shy away from effects and say it's not natural.
I believe this kind of mentality stops you from progressing with electric guitar.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 3, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> I use hybrid slinkys on my guitars as I tend to be in Drop-Db tuning tuning alot.
> Has just enough slack but not to the point where my notes sound too muddy.
> 
> Most the time I'm using effects on top of other effects.
> ...



I use very minimal effects. I have no distortion pedal, I just use my amp's natural overdrive, but I do use a Cry-Baby Wah, Boss Delay, and Boss Chorus pedals. Occasionally an EQ pedal as well. Fit my needs perfectly.


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 3, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I use very minimal effects. I have no distortion pedal, I just use my amp's natural overdrive, but I do use a Cry-Baby Wah, Boss Delay, and Boss Chorus pedals. Occasionally an EQ pedal as well. Fit my needs perfectly.



Your setup is fine.
I'm talking about the people who use just a BOSS Metal Zone pedal and a Jim Dunlop Cry Baby and scoff at me for using all sorts of effects to create more ambience than flatout look how fast a can pick type shred.

Like sometimes I have the wah set on Bass with a slight phaser effect only running through one amp while the other amp is playing with overdrive and flanger set to 0 sweep and full flange effect to give a very thick tone.


----------



## Ongaku (Sep 3, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Ongaku look at the picture with my pedals. The light blue pedal on the wood pedal board is a PS-5. Its my dads and if your not so good with effects i dont suggest spending that kinda money on it. Needless to say he got it on our discount and is disappointed in the pedal.
> 
> Why dont you just drop the E to a D? So much easier and takes 2 seconds.



Yeah I guess...I got an Digitech RP-80 I mess around with, but it's mostly the norm effects and they really don't sound all that great cos it has all of those effects on one board.

I just hate messing with my strings, I've had a few snap and hit me in the face...and it don't feel good 

I'll probably wind up getting my own Metal Master pedal. One of the morph options on it has a nice death metal/black metal sound...and it's only 90 bucks lol. But that's last on my list of goodies anyways, I need a soundcard for this, a better proc, and better RAM


----------



## snuif09 (Sep 3, 2008)

http://www.digitech.com/products/RP250/

take a look at this one it had everything you need


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 3, 2008)

Ongaku said:


> I'll probably wind up getting my own Metal Master pedal. One of the morph options on it has a nice death metal/black metal sound



I was gonna suggest playing around with your gear before you pay money for something you might not actually need but then u are running a strat 

whats the pickup setup on the strat? H/S/S or S/S/S??

if your more into playing metal id strongly getting a guitar which more suited towards the style - not that the strat cant pull it off but without humbuckers & heavier gauge strings your not gonna be able to achieve the sound you are aiming for unless of course buying a pedal

I own a few effects units myself & rarely use them & when i do its usually for Wah, phaser, chorus or delay. anything else is straight from the heart of my guitar n amp


ever thought about modding that strat u got???


----------



## Ongaku (Sep 3, 2008)

S/S/S

yeah I'm thinking of getting a more metal guitar sooner or later. I like to play stuff in standard tuning, I play alot of Metallica, Pantera, etc. etc., but death metal has me by the ass and I just have to learn some  I was thinking one of those Dean Dimebag ones  or maybe the one my buddy has, he's in a death metal band, he's trying to get me in...he wants me to do rhythm guitar and some singing...lol I have no idea why he'd want a girl to growl  

mod my strat? err...hehe I don't think I would do anything to it really...damned thing was expensive. Plus I have to get a new bridge, it's slightly cracked inside from using the whammy bar too much


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 3, 2008)

well u dont need something that expensive such as a dimebag - pretty much almost any ibanez will do - great thing about ibanez - their great guitars & their also cheap & sound great when u upgrade the pickups in them!

::EDIT::

OMG a girl growling... - that can be pretty hot in some way

In fact...

Id suggest getting a PRS Custom SE or Santana SE their great guitars.

(I cant help being a PRS fanboy....)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 3, 2008)

Speaking of death metal....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4p6_WZJJNBw


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 3, 2008)

> Most people I know shy away from effects and say it's not natural.
> I believe this kind of mentality stops you from progressing with electric guitar.


I have over 400 things i can do with my Legend 21  But mainly i use my stock distortion for the more "classic rock" part of our band and use the overdrive for solos. Everything else if your an experienced guitarist you know what i use the other stuff for. (Delay, Chorus, Vibe, reverb, compression, gate, limiter, ect)

Ongaku, when your tuning to drop D your going *down* on your E string. So theres no way it could snap unless you seriosuly dont know what your doing. I highly highly suggest before you start buying new things and wasting money you learn your instrument fully then move on. Im not saying your a n00b or anything but really anybody whos serious about guitar should know almost everything about it before they go paying for things that before arent really neccesary. Like this drop D thing for instance. Hit the E string, and the D string and then drop the E till it matches the D. Boom your done. Also whammy on a strat? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hated the whammy on my strat. I even replaced my tuners on it with self locking tuners and the damn thing still goes outa tune. Im just gonna put a Floyd on it and be done with it :/

On that note, anybody know where i can get a Floyd lock? Im seriously tired of going around the house looking for things to lock my floating trem when i restring.


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 4, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Also whammy on a strat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't like any sort of bridge which is not fixed. 
I stay away from guitars which have Bigsby style tuners & Floyd Rose floating bridges amongst all.
One string snaps on stage and thats it, your guitar is out of tune, then your'e having to press down the bridge until the next break in the set.

To compensate for lack of whammy on my guitars I use a Digitech whammy.
Pretty expensive for one effect but it's gauranteed not to break a string or leave your guitar out of tune.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 4, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> I don't like any sort of bridge which is not fixed.
> I stay away from guitars which have Bigsy style tuners & Floyd Rose floating bridges amongst all.
> One string snaps on stage and thats it, your guitar is out of tune, then your'e having to press down the bridge until the next break in the set.
> 
> ...


I'm in total agreeance with this. I can't stand non-fixed bridges. Although, instead of using an effect as a replacement, I just don't play anything that requires a whammy effect. My preferred style of play just doesn't call for it anyway.


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 4, 2008)

Thats what backup guitars are for. And whenever my strings break i can restring in about 5 minutes or less. Thing is though, i almost never break a string on my Ibanez. Before i replaced my strings with the Earnie Balls i had the same set of 9s on there for over a year.


----------



## kylew (Sep 4, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Had a listen to the solo 2:43 of Murderer when both rhythm and lead use more gain.
> Sounded like a minor scale to me.
> One doing the pull offs with a harmonizer.
> Second lead playing Palm Muted 16th notes.



A solo with rythm and lead? ! It's just a lead isn't it? Solo is when some one is playing on their own.  


Those variacs looks really nice, I'd love to try of them. I need to pick up on my playing as I've been 'declining' in ability because I'm sorta stuck in a rut


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 4, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Thats what backup guitars are for.



Not everyone has the luxury of having more than one guitar to use on stage.
I only use two electric guitars on stage and one is always in an alternate tuning so I don't have to make the crowd wait as I tune my guitar.
Making an audience wait for more than a minute tops is something the music schools I've been to look down upon.
If I do snap a string I just carry on playing while a roadie tunes my second guitar to the tuning I use mainly.
If worse comes to worse the band will start an impromptu jam without me.
Same goes if one of the band has a problem with thier instruments.



kylew said:


> A solo with rythm and lead? ! It's just a lead isn't it? Solo is when some one is playing on their own.



I guess you don't read notation or guitar tabulature.
When the vocals cut out in a song and the lead guitar takes over for a round or two of the chord progression, it is called a guitar solo.

What you are describing is a solo performance, not a solo.


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 4, 2008)

> Not everyone has the luxury of having more than one guitar to use on stage.
> I only use two electric guitars on stage and one is always in an alternate tuning so I don't have to make the crowd wait as I tune my guitar.
> Making an audience wait for more than a minute tops is something the music schools I've been to look down upon.
> If I do snap a string I just carry on playing while a roadie tunes my second guitar to the tuning I use mainly.
> ...


So either way if _you_ have a backup guitar or not your waiting still. A professional band can carry the song on without the guitar 90% of the time. Just like you where talking about. So you can either switch guitars or change a string. In my bands i make sure we dont play any songs that require a retune in the same set. Thats common sense so the backup guitar is always tuned with your current guitar. You change tunings inbetween sets if you need to. But the only thing we do is change over to drop D and for me and my dad that takes 2 seconds inbetween a song with the pull of our drop D switch on our Edge 3s. 



> When the vocals cut out in a song and the lead guitar takes over for a round or two of the chord progression, it is called a guitar solo.
> 
> What you are describing is a solo performance, not a solo.


I think what he didnt get is you where talking about (guessing here) the rhythm guitar and lead guitar harmonizing during a solo (or "lead" in a song) like what Avenged Sevenfold do alot. I believe the both of you where both describing a solo in a song or "lead break" just with different wordings. When i talk about soloing or leads they both mean the same thing because usualy im talking about doing some sort of solo or "lead" in a song. Typicaly both mean the same thing.


----------



## kylew (Sep 4, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Not everyone has the luxury of having more than one guitar to use on stage.
> I only use two electric guitars on stage and one is always in an alternate tuning so I don't have to make the crowd wait as I tune my guitar.
> Making an audience wait for more than a minute tops is something the music schools I've been to look down upon.
> If I do snap a string I just carry on playing while a roadie tunes my second guitar to the tuning I use mainly.
> ...



Solo is derived from solitude, which means by yourself. Not every piece of music has lyrics in it either so it still doesn't warrant being called a 'solo' if it's not a solo, but a lead. 

Some people say it's a solo just because the lead guitarist is playing a fast lead. Oh, yeah, I do read tablature, that doesn't really mean anything or relate anything to a 'solo' otherwise, what's lead? Is there actually a difference based on the definition you're giving it?


----------



## snuif09 (Sep 4, 2008)

well the doctor said i can play guitar 5mins every day still awesome since i couldnt play for 2 months and my picking speed is back to where it started, i was able to play mater of pppets with downstroke only but not anymore :'(


----------



## kylew (Sep 4, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> So either way if _you_ I think what he didnt get is you where talking about (guessing here) the rhythm guitar and lead guitar harmonizing during a solo (or "lead" in a song) like what Avenged Sevenfold do alot. I believe the both of you where both describing a solo in a song or "lead break" just with different wordings. When i talk about soloing or leads they both mean the same thing because usualy im talking about doing some sort of solo or "lead" in a song. Typicaly both mean the same thing.




That's what I was trying to say. I don't understand why lead and solo would be used to mean the same thing, when they mean different things to me. I see it as, to lead - lead the music by playing the main part of it. Solo, some what of a more showy thing where you're playing by yourself while the rest of t he band stays quiet.

What makes it more difficult to understand for me is that there are a huge amount of tracks that have fast leading guitar through out it, it's basically present from beginning to end. Would you call that a solo? It's the whole track, it'd be lead, no? With the rest of the band following?


----------



## kylew (Sep 4, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> well the doctor said i can play guitar 5mins every day still awesome since i couldnt play for 2 months and my picking speed is back to where it started, i was able to play mater of pppets with downstroke only but not anymore :'(



Ouch, what did you do? Sorry for my ignorance, but I read the earlier parts of the thread quite some time ago.


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 4, 2008)

> That's what I was trying to say. I don't understand why lead and solo would be used to mean the same thing, when they mean different things to me. I see it as, to lead - lead the music by playing the main part of it. Solo, some what of a more showy thing where you're playing by yourself while the rest of t he band stays quiet.


To me solo_ing_ and doing a lead is the same thing. Both in a song and is a few bars (or longer or shorter depending on the song) where you play some "outstanding" stuff in front of the band. If im talking about where the guitarist is by himself with no band playing behind him i simply call it a guitar solo.


----------



## snuif09 (Sep 4, 2008)

well i didnt state it in this thread  but i ripped somthing in my left pinky(dunno what its called but it makes your pinky move up and down) so i couldnt use my left hand and im not going to play guitar with one hand lol


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 4, 2008)

A tendon?


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 4, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> well i didnt state it in this thread  but i ripped somthing in my left pinky(dunno what its called but it makes your pinky move up and down) so i couldnt use my left hand and im not going to play guitar with one hand lol



Loosing a finger or two never stopped Tony Iommi!  Any many musicians have been influenced by injury, just look at Les Paul.


----------



## snuif09 (Sep 4, 2008)

well why would i demolish it when it can be healed?


----------



## snuif09 (Sep 4, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> A tendon?


yea that


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 4, 2008)

> well why would i demolish it when it can be healed?


I agree. Theres no point in hurting yourself more when you can just chill a bit and let it heal. I have carpal tunnel in my left hand rolleyes: Go figure) and i only play as much as my dr says i can play. Which is more than youd think but hey, hes the dr. He said itd be ok to do a 2 hour show as long as i have at least a 20 minute break in between sets (he plays bass). But something like a torn tendon needs alot of care to heal.


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 4, 2008)

@PP Mguire
I don't really know how Wile E and my preference of fixed bridge electrics turned into talking about backup guitars and the time it takes to change them.

At the end of the day my experience with floating bridges has given me a preference to fixed bridge because I don't like pressing down the bridge with the palm of my hand with the right pressure when I snap a string.  



kylew said:


> Solo is derived from solitude, which means by yourself. Not every piece of music has lyrics in it either so it still doesn't warrant being called a 'solo' if it's not a solo, but a lead.
> 
> Some people say it's a solo just because the lead guitarist is playing a fast lead. Oh, yeah, I do read tablature, that doesn't really mean anything or relate anything to a 'solo' otherwise, what's lead? Is there actually a difference based on the definition you're giving it?



It's not my own definition but the actual definition given in notation and proper tabulature. Not the usually incorrect tab you get off the internet.
If you read say a guitar world magazine you will find these 'solo' references in the tabulature/notation.

This states a guitar solo does not mean just by itself and I'm sure I can find more references.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guitar_solo

And here's what a lead guitar does in a band.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lead_guitar

Dude I didn't spend 3 years in music school studying music theory to not know what I'm talking about.


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 4, 2008)

Experience outweighs schooling in a case of breaking a string live. With a floating bridge experience tells you that merely pressing the whammy bar to try and keep your guitar in tune does not work. Experience with a floating bridge will also make the time to change a string (learning tricks of the trade) alot quicker. In this situation with playing live its best to have a backup guitar just in case and not being able to afford really isnt an excuse. If your playing live your getting money. I paid 70 bucks for my Charvell at a pawn shop and rebuilt it. Cost me the price of 3 springs, a new bar, and a pack of strings. A little love too but that never cost anything. Thats where the backup guitar thing came into play. And even when i played straight bridge i still had a backup guitar. But, like i said i almost never break a string on my floating trem guitars.



> It's not my own definition but the actual definition given in notation and proper tabulature. Not the usually incorrect tab you get off the internet.
> If you read say a guitar world magazine you will find these 'solo' references in the tabulature/notation.
> 
> This states a guitar solo does not mean just by itself and I'm sure I can find more references.
> ...


 You basicaly put the same thing i said except a few sites to back it up.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 4, 2008)

My preference of fixed bridge guitars stems mostly from my tonal and sustain preferences. I can't stand the sound difference a floating bridge makes when all else is equal. I also stay away from bolt-on necks for the same reasons. Thus my preferred guitar is a LP. Floating bridges just never suited my ear, or playing style.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 4, 2008)

Just Jamming along to Brothers in arms by Dire Straits - Ive managed to replicate Mark. K's exact tone (or close) on my shitty marshall amp

love that track


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 5, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Experience outweighs schooling in a case of breaking a string live. With a floating bridge experience tells you that merely pressing the whammy bar to try and keep your guitar in tune does not work. Experience with a floating bridge will also make the time to change a string (learning tricks of the trade) alot quicker. In this situation with playing live its best to have a backup guitar just in case and not being able to afford really isnt an excuse. If your playing live your getting money. I paid 70 bucks for my Charvell at a pawn shop and rebuilt it. Cost me the price of 3 springs, a new bar, and a pack of strings. A little love too but that never cost anything. Thats where the backup guitar thing came into play. And even when i played straight bridge i still had a backup guitar. But, like i said i almost never break a string on my floating trem guitars.



Schooling is not just about music theory but also practical.
The first music school I went to was alot more practical based.
e.g being chucked into a band from different musicians from other music schools around the country and told to improvise something in 5 minutes infront of a musically trained audience.

Less tension on a floating bridge causes the strings to drop in pitch, so in my experience, losing a string on a floating bridge caused less tension therefore dropping the pitch of the guitar enough to sound out of tune, even though there maybe a locking mechanisim at the top of the neck.
In my experienced this on an old pink Ibanez Jem and a genuine Stienberger regardless of locking mechanisim at the nut.

Anyway as Wile E and I said before, this is out of personal preference.
We are not stating everyone shuuld get fixed bridge guitars because of our experience with them.




PP Mguire said:


> You basicaly put the same thing i said except a few sites to back it up.



No.
You are saying in music terms lead and a solo are the same thing.
The 'lead' in this case is a guitar.
The 'solo' is one of the roles the 'lead guitar' has within a band situation in songs which have a solo.


----------



## kylew (Sep 5, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Schooling is not just about music theory but also practical.
> The first music school I went to was alot more practical based.
> e.g being chucked into a band from different musicians from other music schools around the country and told to improvise something in 5 minutes infront of a musically trained audience.
> 
> ...



That's what I don't get though, because based on that definition, some songs/tracks or at least the majority of it would be classed as a solo, which wouldn't make sense. Which is why I don't how lead and solo are interchangeable.

One track where it's bascially all lead/complex playing/fast, by the definition you gave, that'd be a solo, but it makes no sense to call a whole track a solo, but it would make sense to call it the 'lead' part, with the rythm guitarist playing the rythm and so on.

As for learning definitions in music school, there are loads of things that are taught wrong in schools because they're based on assumptions and misinformation. 

I've seen teachers telling kids that you use apostrophes for plurals, and teaching them completely wrong ways to spell things or teaching them things in science that have been since proven wrong, and so on.

I'm not having a go or insulting you or anything, just pointing out that just because it's taught it doesn't mean it's always right.


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 5, 2008)

kylew said:


> That's what I don't get though, because based on that definition, some songs/tracks or at least the majority of it would be classed as a solo, which wouldn't make sense. Which is why I don't how lead and solo are interchangeable.
> 
> One track where it's bascially all lead/complex playing/fast, by the definition you gave, that'd be a solo, but it makes no sense to call a whole track a solo, but it would make sense to call it the 'lead' part, with the rythm guitarist playing the rythm and so on.
> 
> ...



If you read the link under lead guitar in my second to last post, it states three parts a lead guitar plays.
The melody line, intrumental fills and solo.
There are certain things which define them from each other but I guess some people may not be able to tell the difference.

I have had about three different music teachers who taught me theory and your'e saying they have all taught me wrong and yet I pass my papers which come from Royal schools and Trinity Schools of music?
And your'e also suggesting the books I was made to read, bought from music stores written by professors of music are wrong too?

I suggest you ask Andy Aledort, very experienced guitarist and transcriber at guitar world on the difference between lead guitar and soloing if you don't believe me and no doubt there will be more people who will relpy to your question.
Or even get him to listen to the track and tell him what I said is a solo and find out what his and other guitarists say.

I will not state something which is incorrect if i am positive on the answer.


----------



## kylew (Sep 5, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> If you read the link under lead guitar in my second to last post, it states three parts a lead guitar plays.
> The melody line, intrumental fills and solo.
> There are certain things which define them from each other but I guess some people may not be able to tell the difference.
> 
> ...



I'm not saying your teachers are wrong as such, but that I personally wouldn't take it as 'proof' that it's right, because I know that there are many things that are being taught in schools/colleges etc. that are wrong due to either ignorance, assumptions or just plain stupidity. 

At my school more than a few teachers taught how to use punctuation wrongly, how to spell some words wrongly, gave wrong definitions of words, and some things in science were taught, that had been proven to be wrong, yet it was still taught.

So in simple terms, to me, just because it's taught, doesn't mean it's right.

It just doesn't make any sense to call it a solo, when a solo is used in other circumstances to mean single, and if you've got solo and lead, it doesn't seem right to use both interchangeably.

Most people state things they *think* are correct, it's the way people speak , hence, I think it's correct to not use solo in place of lead.


----------



## Ongaku (Sep 5, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> I have over 400 things i can do with my Legend 21  But mainly i use my stock distortion for the more "classic rock" part of our band and use the overdrive for solos. Everything else if your an experienced guitarist you know what i use the other stuff for. (Delay, Chorus, Vibe, reverb, compression, gate, limiter, ect)
> 
> Ongaku, when your tuning to drop D your going *down* on your E string. So theres no way it could snap unless you seriosuly dont know what your doing. I highly highly suggest before you start buying new things and wasting money you learn your instrument fully then move on. Im not saying your a n00b or anything but really anybody whos serious about guitar should know almost everything about it before they go paying for things that before arent really neccesary. Like this drop D thing for instance. Hit the E string, and the D string and then drop the E till it matches the D. Boom your done. Also whammy on a strat?
> 
> ...



I know what I'm doing...Drop D is simple as hell, it's C and D tuning that are tough for me. 

yeah and the whammy bar *sigh* lol I was pissed when I was using it and I heard a crack...doesn't sound like it's messed with the sound at all...I'm just glad the wood didn't crack 

I started getting into effects when I started listening to Muse...which was back in 2002, my dad bought me the RP-80 and I have had well good fun with that...but as I learned, a single pedal doing a single effect sounds a lot better


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 6, 2008)

kylew said:


> Most people state things they *think* are correct, it's the way people speak , hence, I think it's correct to not use solo in place of lead.



So your'e saying Kirk Hammett of Metallica has been taught wrong too?
As he uses the term solos in "Creeping Death" and "Ride the Lightning" in his this interview?
http://mog.com/Sturgell/blog_post/166054



Ongaku said:


> I know what I'm doing...Drop D is simple as hell, it's C and D tuning that are tough for me.
> 
> yeah and the whammy bar *sigh* lol I was pissed when I was using it and I heard a crack...doesn't sound like it's messed with the sound at all...I'm just glad the wood didn't crack
> 
> I started getting into effects when I started listening to Muse...which was back in 2002, my dad bought me the RP-80 and I have had well good fun with that...but as I learned, a single pedal doing a single effect sounds a lot better



Yeah when going from standard tuning to C or lower is when another guitar is needed.
My Semi-hollow is tuned to D-G-E-E-A-B for 3 Libras as it seems to be a popular request song in the bars the band plays in.
Most the chicks flock to the singer when he sings it and the guys give him the evils from the background.

When you mention the crack sound I was thinking it was the wood too.
I know someone who thought they could raise the pitch of thier guitar with the whammy on thier strat which did this, fortunatley it was just a Squire.
Despite the Fender Strat being overpriced, I believe it's the most versitile electric still.
As for those plastic miniature multi effects pedals. . . .they suck hard when having to click through the effects multiple times back and forth just to get the right effect. 

Muse is one of my favorite bands, got hooked when I listened to New Born from Origin of Symmetry.
Made me get back into piano.


----------



## russianboy (Sep 6, 2008)

dude.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=32777&highlight=players+clubhouse


----------



## Wile E (Sep 6, 2008)

russianboy said:


> dude.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=32777&highlight=players+clubhouse



Yeah, but this one is a more specialized club house. lol.


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 6, 2008)

No i said a lead is a solo in a song. A solo by itself is a guitar solo.


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 6, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> No i said a lead is a solo in a song. A solo by itself is a guitar solo.



So you would be saying Kirk Hammett doesn't know what hes saying when he talks about solos in "Creeping Death" and "Ride the Lightning" (which are songs) in his this interview?
http://mog.com/Sturgell/blog_post/166054


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 6, 2008)

If your deff of a solo is the same as his than what were calling a lead and what your calling a solo is the same thing. Like i had JUST said, a lead (to me) is a _solo_ in a *song*. A solo by itself is a guitar solo.


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 6, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> If your deff of a solo is the same as his than what were calling a lead and what your calling a solo is the same thing. Like i had JUST said, a lead (to me) is a _solo_ in a *song*. A solo by itself is a guitar solo.



Ah so your'e one of those people who will continue to call a solo a lead even if the majority call a lead a solo.

Gotcha.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 6, 2008)

Too many people on this thread are teenagers who aren't seasoned musicians.
A lead and a solo are two different things. Take "Raining Blood" by Slayer for instance, the famous riff that Kerry King plays is a lead, however it's not a solo by any means. If you listen to his backing track along with the bass and drums it's completely different, the other instruments are just carrying a rhythm for him to follow.

Most songs follow an AABA format..
A being the main riff/licks and the verse.
B being a solo or a rythmatic change to break the feel of redudancy from peice A 
And back to A again, this time feeling fresh and new again, thanks to the change of pace brought on from peice B.

I hope you all understood that.


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 6, 2008)

Ozzman, I think what you wrote is the most simple way to put it.
I just can't put my own words into a more simple explanation.
The curse of forgetting what it is like to be new to guitaring and theory.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 6, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Ozzman, I think what you wrote is the most simple way to put it.
> I just can't put my own words into a more simple explanation.
> The curse of forgetting what it is like to be new to guitaring and theory.



Thanks man, I was just trying to explain it the way I write it, I seen it on TV once in an interview explained as "AABA Format" and it made more sense to me. Now that's how I explain it to new players.

If you think about it, any song you know (other than thrash metal, they tend to like to pack as many riffs into a song as possible) mainly follows this format.


----------



## russianboy (Sep 6, 2008)

I suppose I'll join the club.

My instrument is a Fender Strat (Mexican) with a set of Texas specials and some aesthetic upgrades. My amp is a Peavey Valveking. Great amp for the money. Sparkling cleans, a good crunchy plexi-type distortion. Plus it is very versatile.  

I'll swap out some parts in the amp of course. I have EH tubes and Ruby 6L6s, I'll chuck them for some tung-sols and a JJ or SED power section. Stock speakers will be swapped for Vintage 30 copies from warehouse speakers. New reverb tank would be nice too. Something with a twin reverb type tone would be great. 

My guitar is great, but personally I'd like more than 21 frets, and the modern C is rather thin for me, a soft V or maybe a 59 roundback warmoth maple neck would fit the bill. But that is all just splitting hairs. A good set up is a good setup. 

I haven't been playing particularly long, or received formal education of any sort. But my knowledge of music from the violin really helped me out. I practice like fuck, and all my neighbors say that I'm great. It seems that I am particularly lucky, my next door neighbor is a bassist, who doesn't care how loud I crank 100 watts of tubes. The guy across from me is this old drummer, and I tell you, he is a great guy. Always gave me great advice. Jamming with him and his relatives and friends (some of which were professionals) was great. 

I'm only 14, but I play out like nobody's business.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 6, 2008)

That's awesome, welcome to the club!


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 6, 2008)

AABA format as you call it is the general structure of alot of songs especially with todays bands and todays attention spans.

Just listened to Metallica's new album.
I can hear alot of Iron Maiden influence in it.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 6, 2008)

+1
"Walk" by Pantera is a perfect example of AABA


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 6, 2008)

Welcome to the club Russianboy.
TBH I don't notice much difference between the Mexican and the US standard strat versions I have played, except for a crusty house paint brown vintage 58-59 strat which made the Mexican one sound awesome.

Not a big fan of Pantera as I used to be but the riff in this song works so well with what the song is about.
The riff has that certain 'attitude'.


----------



## russianboy (Sep 6, 2008)

Oh yeah, I find the American's over-rated. I played the standard Mexican one, and tone wise, it just wasn't for me. The Texas Specials really sealed the deal. 

The crusty paint sounds like an old nitro finish. I love nitro. 

People think they are only for blues, but I disagree. They have a solid hard rock tone that are thick like 'bukers, but have the clear top-end of singles.


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 6, 2008)

Play more guitar, youll know the difference later on. Its deff there.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2008)

*


russianboy said:



			Oh yeah, I find the American's over-rated
		
Click to expand...

*
Who doesnt?


----------



## zithe (Sep 6, 2008)

I kinda suck. I own a Fender Esquire. (Who doesn't?) Got no pictures.

Saving up for a Brian May replica guitar. 
Love the tone! Would also like to build my own.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2008)

zithe said:


> I kinda suck. I own a Fender Esquire. (Who doesn't?)




I dont  & I refuse to even if it was eric claptons own id auction it off & get something else


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 6, 2008)

I started with a purple Squire Strat. Did the job. If the body wasnt so crap on it id mod it out.


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 6, 2008)

russianboy said:


> Oh yeah, I find the American's over-rated. I played the standard Mexican one, and tone wise, it just wasn't for me. The Texas Specials really sealed the deal.
> 
> The crusty paint sounds like an old nitro finish. I love nitro.
> 
> People think they are only for blues, but I disagree. They have a solid hard rock tone that are thick like 'bukers, but have the clear top-end of singles.





There are many bands who use Fender strats which are not blues.
Slash started out on a Fender Strat in Gn'R before he started using a Les Paul replica.

Kurt Cobain used a Fender Strat on stage, John Fruscante RHCP and lead guitarist from Pearl Jam.

As for the paint job on the vintage strat, was a errr. . . "custom" job.
This strat was very well used, and covered in chips, dent, and scratches so the owner took to it with a paint brush and some brown enamel house paint.


----------



## russianboy (Sep 6, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> There are many bands who use Fender strats which are not blues.
> Slash started out on a Fender Strat in Gn'R before he started using a Les Paul replica.
> 
> Kurt Cobain used a Fender Strat on stage, John Fruscante RHCP and lead guitarist from Pearl Jam.
> ...


I know how versatile strats are, I was referring to the Texas Special pickups. 

BTW, what's wrong with an Esquire? It's a tele with one pickup. It was the first guitar that went into mass production, followed by the two pickup telecaster.

PP Mguire, I do realize the differance between a Mexican and an American strat. But to me, they are still over-rated. I don't like noiseless pickups, I have no need for locking tuners (stock tuners do the job just fine, mind you with 13 gauge strings.), and aside from the cosmetic differences and the straight-from-the-factory playability, US strats are identical to Mexicans (IMO, at least). There is nothing on a US strat that I can't put on my current strat. 

I'm a tweaker, if I wanted perfect everything straight from the factory I would have bought a Gibson Custom Shop.


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 6, 2008)

russianboy said:


> I know how versatile strats are, I was referring to the Texas Special pickups.
> 
> BTW, what's wrong with an Esquire? It's a tele with one pickup. It was the first guitar that went into mass production, followed by the two pickup telecaster.
> 
> ...



Heh. . .didn't have my early morning coffee, my concetration rolled off towards the end of your sentence.

As I said before, I didn't notice much difference between the standard AM and Mex.
The only difference I found was the Mex a slightly grittier clean tone under the same amp settings but nothing like .
The both felt the same.

As for the who hasn't owned an Fender Esquire. . . .I think most people haven't.
Drop the E off the esquire and thats a different story all together.
I can say my first electric was a strat styled Ibanez.
It's the most poorly made guitar yet it actually has a reasonable tone.

Will have to post a pic of it just to show how badly made my first guitar is.
Neck is on an angle, neck is warped, strings are way out of line with the pickup magnets and a machine head casing isn't full moulded.


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 7, 2008)

> http://www.webcorral.com/Fender_Strat_HotRod_GE-7396_Green_fullfront.jpg


 I dont see locks or humbucks in this guitar. The difference, is the body and neck. 

Mex strat (mostly) Mahogony body, rosewood neck c shape
American strat   Alder body, maple neck v shape

Also, you can get scalloped necks with some. Im going to scallop the last few frets of my RG350. 

Big difference? To an experienced player looking for specific things, yes. To an unexperienced player looking for something useable that just sounds and plays good, no.

Heaviest band i know personaly that uses Fender Strat. Nile- Egyptian Death Metal band.

Personaly, i cant use anything that isnt double coiled or is a humbucker. I have a tube amp and i just cant stand buzz. Depending on your setup using a single coil pickup if just turned up will emit a high pictued squeel as well.


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 7, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> I dont see locks or humbucks in this guitar. The difference, is the body and neck.
> 
> Mex strat (mostly) Mahogony body, rosewood neck c shape
> American strat   Alder body, maple neck v shape
> ...



Of course you don't see locking nuts and humbuckers on the guitar, it's a typical Fender strat.

A friends latest standard American strat has a rosewood neck.
I think it's last years model.
Maple necks are also know to wear quicker compared to maple necks.


----------



## russianboy (Sep 7, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> I dont see locks or humbucks in this guitar. The difference, is the body and neck.
> 
> Mex strat (mostly) Mahogony body, rosewood neck c shape
> American strat   Alder body, maple neck v shape
> ...



woah there, there are only a few limited edition strats made out of Mahogany. My Mexican is alder, like most other strats (Mexican or not). C and V necks aren't based on country, different guitars have different necks. There are modern C Americans, and there are U shaped Mexican strats. I myself like the deeper necks, but the C shape does fine for now. Scalloped is a player thing, majority of people (including me) prefer normal necks. 

A high pitched squeal is feedback, it happens with double coils too.

I'm just saying that, while as you stated, out of the box a US strat has all of it's "specific things" installed and all, everything that can be installed on an American strat can be installed on a Mexican. In fact, I prefer to install all my hardware myself, that way I can tailor the guitar to my specific preferences. See where I'm coming from? 

and for the record, I'm not un-experienced, by far I'm not un-experienced. I haven't been playing for particularly long, but my playing rivals that of people that have been playing much longer than I, simply because of how seriously I take my music, as well as my approach.


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 7, 2008)

russianboy said:


> A high pitched squeal is feedback, it happens with double coils too.



This correct.
My Semi-hollow does this if I stand too close to the amp with the volume and gain turned up 
Play a riff then squeeeeee and another riff then squeeee


----------



## russianboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Feedback isn't necessarily a bad thing, most people find it undesirable. However feedback can be used to one's advantage (Hendrix, anyone?). I just love ending a song and having the note ring out and feedback.


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 7, 2008)

Should i make an example of what im talking about? Use stock distortion on a tube amp and trying using the neck or bridge single pickup in a strat. Thing will squeel and its not the good kind of feedback you want.

Also, my example with the neck was how most come outa the factory. And, by the time you get done spending all the money putting your mods into your Mexican strat you could prolly have bought an American strat. A good neck is gonna cost you an arm and a leg. I was gonna mod my Squire to be good but theres no point. With the money it woudl take i could just go and buy a Fender Strat and be done. I just dont like the feel of Fender necks anyways. Why i prefer Ibanez guitars because i like the neck and overall feel of the guitar.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 7, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Should i make an example of what im talking about? Use stock distortion on a tube amp and trying using the neck or bridge single pickup in a strat. Thing will squeel and its not the good kind of feedback you want.


I never got that thru my amp with my buddy's Strat. Perhaps you aren't explaining it properly, but single coil does not automatically = squeal, even with high gain. You most likely needed to fine tune the setup for single coils. Humbuckers and singles prefer different settings.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 7, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I never got that thru my amp with my buddy's Strat. Perhaps you aren't explaining it properly, but single coil does not automatically = squeal, even with high gain. You most likely needed to fine tune the setup for single coils. Humbuckers and singles prefer different settings.



Correct, the only real advantage between single coils and humbuckers is that you get a fatter sound and noise cancellation with the humbucker.

Actually I'd like to add to that. Humbuckers tend to take better to distortion.


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll leave the feedback debate to you and Russianboy, I played on a single coil strat though a JCM900 with a Jackson 4X12 cab and had zero feedback with the gain on high.
I was sensible about the volume levels, which is probably why.

As for neck preference, I tend to go for relatively narrow, round necks rather than the flatter Ibanez, Jackson, Charvel type necks because I have huge palms and short fingers.


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 7, 2008)

Ill get a recording of it tomorrow. Right now the babies asleep.


----------



## russianboy (Sep 7, 2008)

no need, I know what feedback sounds like. Your probably standing to close to an amp.

Single coils aren't exactly made to be played through Mesa Triple Rectifier stacks. 

But humbuckers will also feedback. I myself enjoy a healthy hard-rock distortion, and even through my 100 watt (tube) amp, I get no feedback, and when playing buzz isn't all that noticeable. 

For more info on the awesome versatility of single coils talk to Ritchie Blackmore.


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Sep 7, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Play more guitar, youll know the difference later on. Its deff there.



This.

Find an aged '50s through 70s Strat, even with identical pickups to a new one, the tonewood makeup and age are VERY important.

Also, old style finishes=win.

I love my 20 year old Ibanez through 6l6 tube amps!


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Sep 7, 2008)

I've since sold the Talman Semi












^D'Addarios in the most amazing smooth-saddle bridge ever.

Strat is without strings and awaiting some mods, Epiphone got sold for $100.


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 8, 2008)

Thats one freaky looking bridge and stop bar you have on the Les Paul looking gat.
What guitar is it?


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Sep 8, 2008)

Ibanez ARC100, a 300$ Gibson destroyer.


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 8, 2008)

> no need, I know what feedback sounds like. Your probably standing to close to an amp.


Its a squeel though. Like the high pitched squeel youll get out of an old school tea pot ect higher. Or the squeel you get out of a trans amp thats goin out. I found out what it is though. It was because i had it in my room the pickups where picking up some interferance from my LCD. Out in my dining room it dosent make any noise except the usual buzz i get out of it. 



> But humbuckers will also feedback. I myself enjoy a healthy hard-rock distortion, and even through my 100 watt (tube) amp, I get no feedback, and when playing buzz isn't all that noticeable.


Yes they do, except its the good kinda feedback  The controlable kinda feedback.

Good news, sometime this week im auditioning for a local band on drums. They are signed by an independant label already so its like half the work already done. Lets hope they like me.


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 16, 2008)

Anybody on these forums use DiMarzio Evo pickups or Duncan Custom Invaders?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 17, 2008)

I used DiMarzio during my Kiss-phase, never used EVO or that particular Duncan pickup, but if you want the best grit for your money then you should go with Diesel pickups. They're fairly unheard of, but they tone and power from them rivals EMGs I think.


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 17, 2008)

My Ibanez Artstar 1980 has Dimarzio Evo prototype pickups in it.
Although they feedback more you can hear a distinct boost in the distortion compared to the P-90s when switching guitars while using the same amp setting.
Especially when using a wireless.


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 17, 2008)

Well when i use my wireless i get a +9db gain anyways. Im thinking of getting Steve Vais Evo2 pickup for the bridge for a less embrasive pickup and then his regular single and neck. Im getting a Duncan Invader for the bridge of my Charvel.


----------



## olithereal (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey guys started playing guitar a few weeks ago so sorry if the question is kinda dumb. The thing is that the major E and the A are making some metallic noises, I'm pretty sure it's the strings hitting the metal bars separating the frets, it makes my powerchords sounds like crap. Maybe it's just that the amp I currently have doesn't have a good distortion? ( no game ) or if it's  somewhat normal or is it the guitar or perhaps me who sucks. The guitar is in tune BTW.

Any help is welcome!

Thanks.


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 26, 2008)

Sounds like fret buzz.
This is only happening when you press down on a fret?
The action could be too low for your E and A and need to raise the saddles of those two strings until they stop buzzing.


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 26, 2008)

What he said, action is to low or you dont have enough bow on your neck. What kinda guitar?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 26, 2008)

Ugh neck warp - sadly my PRS Santana is a victim of that - I can access the upper neck but anything after the 12th fret is buzzy as fuck & sometimes the correct note wont even play unless i press down really hard.



meanwhile the PRS Paul Allender is getting cheaper - its dropped about 100-150+ British pounds since i last posted on here, so roughly its about 100pounds more then a Prs Custom SE which is pretty fair tbh as for the extra cash you get better pick ups & a sweet purple - black 'allender burst' finish & gold hardware & the bat inlays which some people think are pretty gay.....


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 26, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ugh neck warp - sadly my PRS Santana is a victim of that - I can access the upper neck but anything after the 12th fret is buzzy as fuck & sometimes the correct note wont even play unless i press down really hard.
> 
> 
> 
> meanwhile the PRS Paul Allender is getting cheaper - its dropped about 100-150+ British pounds since i last posted on here, so roughly its about 100pounds more then a Prs Custom SE which is pretty fair tbh as for the extra cash you get better pick ups & a sweet purple - black 'allender burst' finish & gold hardware & the bat inlays which some people think are pretty gay.....



Neck warp on a guitar with a set neck 

I still want a PRS Standard but they are too expensive for what they are here.
Can't stand fancy inlays, like the birds and the Santana, the floral pattern on the Ibanez Jem and the bat inlays by the sound of things.

Dots or block inlays are enough for me


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 26, 2008)

I quite like the bird inlays on the high end PRS guitars. - I think bats are gimmicky but when it comes to birds it adds some class to the guitar. what i mean by class is that even if your daddy could afford one, he wouldnt let you touch it. 

my PRS still sounds awesome but i only use it for some studio, rehersal or gigs where i dont do too much lead work. which is indeed a shame as it sounds absoloutely beautiful with my setup. the sound is really immersive. it has a stupid amount of sustain & even when you strum it you can feel the body vibrating from the body to the top of the neck. the tones are astonishing - its hard to describe it. it has a full bodied growl better then most Gibson Les Pauls, it doesnt matter wheather your doing vintage or more modern sounds this guitar just oozes tone. its also got great mids & not too harsh upper tones. I have never played a more beautiful guitar in my life. 

so much that my main guitar which is my schecter Damien Ex is named & shamed as it cant give me the kinda full bodied flavour. but then again it was designed for metal in mind so it needs more of a cutting tone then low end


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 26, 2008)

Ive started to play my "Holy Grail" Squire again to get my bluesy clean tone. Been recording some clean stuff lately.


----------



## olithereal (Sep 26, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> What he said, action is to low or you dont have enough bow on your neck. What kinda guitar?


seems like this not 100% sure tho.
http://www.jayturser.com/jt-300.php

It's not mine, I rented it from the place where I take my lessons first to see if i wanna continue playing 

I'm gonna upload a video with the sound it makes in a fee minutes and link it.


----------



## Protius (Sep 26, 2008)

Yamaha FG735s






folken it up


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 26, 2008)

olithereal said:


> seems like this not 100% sure tho.
> http://www.jayturser.com/jt-300.php
> 
> It's not mine, I rented it from the place where I take my lessons first to see if i wanna continue playing
> ...



The amount of times I have heard a learner using a poor guitar to learn on.:shadedshu
At least you know it's the guitar and not you.


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 27, 2008)

Lol i started on a red guitar branded "fame". Yea i smashed it over my amp during a show for effect


----------



## Wile E (Sep 27, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> The amount of times I have heard a learner using a poor guitar to learn on.:shadedshu
> At least you know it's the guitar and not you.



Yeah, but I tell you what, if you learn to play good on guitar that has a shitty action, when you get a good one, you'll be flying all over the thing. I learned on a shitty, generic hand me down acoustic that the action was so shitty on, I practically had to crush the neck to get a clean note on any fret higher than the 7th.

When I got my Sigma, it almost felt like an electric, it was so easy to play.


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 27, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, but I tell you what, if you learn to play good on guitar that has a shitty action, when you get a good one, you'll be flying all over the thing. I learned on a shitty, generic hand me down acoustic that the action was so shitty on, I practically had to crush the neck to get a clean note on any fret higher than the 7th.
> 
> When I got my Sigma, it almost felt like an electric, it was so easy to play.



Yeah I was talking baout the ones which are impossible to tune and sound bad all the time.

Ironically I also started on a guitar with very high action too before I knew the guitar was bowed


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 27, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Yeah I was talking baout the ones which are impossible to tune and sound bad all the time.
> 
> Ironically I also started on a guitar with very high action too before I knew the guitar was bowed



I know how you feel, my first two guitars didn't have truss rods.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 27, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> I know how you feel, my first two guitars didn't have truss rods.



Truss rods aren't necessary if you use the proper gauge strings/string tension and store it properly. My best friends mom has a 70's Martin acoustic (Orchestra model), and it has no truss rod. The neck is still in perfect condition. (It's also the most beautiful sounding acoustic I have ever heard in my entire life)


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 27, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Truss rods aren't necessary if you use the proper gauge strings/string tension and store it properly. My best friends mom has a 70's Martin acoustic (Orchestra model), and it has no truss rod. The neck is still in perfect condition. (It's also the most beautiful sounding acoustic I have ever heard in my entire life)



Yeah, that's true... but one was a $100 pawn shop guitar... I think it was a "bentley" strat knock-off. I could literally see about a 3* arch on the neck.


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 27, 2008)

The Martin is also made of a very fine wood which is why they sound so good and are so exspensive. Cheaper necks warp at even room temp after a while.


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 27, 2008)

I remember now why my first guitar (technically 3rd as I smashed the first and snapped the headstock off the second) was bowed.
I didn't know any better as it was a cheapo classical type guitar and I placed Some Medium gauge acoustic guitar strings on it.
In the middle of the night I wake up to a really loud bang with a chattering sound afterwards.
Went back to sleep thinking it was just a bad dream and woke up to find the bridge had been ripped away from the body of the guitar by the tension of the strings.
My Father fixed it and after a ferw days I noticed the strings seemed higher as the body of the guitar had warped under tension.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 27, 2008)

anyone want to buy a guitar?

i have my Ibanez RG7620 up for sale. comes in a ibanez jem hardshell case.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2008)

I think im gonna put my next PRS guitar on hold & get an ibanez, jackson or ESP - Something that i can play -->this<-- song to.

Ive been working on alternate picking & speed exercizes & both my PRS & schecter have pretty fat necks. which makes my playing a tad slower.

300-400 Brit pounds for a new guitar aint too bad. im tempted to get one of the Ibanez RG series guitars


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> anyone want to buy a guitar?
> 
> i have my Ibanez RG7620 up for sale. comes in a ibanez jem hardshell case.


To bad its 7 string =(


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 27, 2008)

Versailles cracks me up.
They are talented but you can tell there's something manly about those "chicks" in the band.

Also it must be really hot playing in those outfits.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Versailles cracks me up.



Marilyn Manson cracks me up.....


----------



## olithereal (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm starting to shop for a guitar and an amp, you guys have had any good experiences with some guitars that are worth recommending for a beginner? I'm looking for an amp as well.
I am looking for a metal sound, if this is of any help lol.

Not to expensive if possible either...


----------



## quasar923 (Sep 27, 2008)

ive been playing guitar for 3 years and i own a shecter hellraiser C-6 with active EMG 81/85 pickups.  Ill try to find some pics, but its a nice guitar ($700)


----------



## quasar923 (Sep 27, 2008)

olithereal said:


> I'm starting to shop for a guitar and an amp, you guys have had any good experiences with some guitars that are worth recommending for a beginner? I'm looking for an amp as well.
> I am looking for a metal sound, if this is of any help lol.



roland amps are nice, dont need more than 30 watts on a begginers amp, i still use a 30 watt amp, i think my first amp was 15 watts which was a roland which had real nice distortion. get a hummbucker pick up verses a single coil, it will give more of a rock metal punch while the single coil is more jazzy and rock sound which is the type of pick up eric clapton used.  any guitar under $200 is a good begginer guitar.  my first guitar was a Dean Playmate which was $100 new.  it was good for a begginer but after a year i out grew it and when ever i fool around with it and play with it i feel like its a total peice of crap compaired to my other guitar but that would make sense 100$ vs 700$.   Fender srats are said to be the most popular begginer guitar like those packages with the guitar, cable, amp, and tuner.  but many of them are single coil if not all im not sure.  The begginer strats i have found are not good, only the more expensive american made ones are.  Go with a Dean, or an Epiphone, or sheckter.  Also get a tuner that  you can plug your cord into, along with a 20' cord, and pics that you like the feel of.  then read up about tabliture online.  try:  www.ultimate-guitar.com     or idk if the site is back up yet but i used to use www.mxtabs.net


----------



## olithereal (Sep 27, 2008)

If that's of any help, that's where I'll probably buy most of my stuff http://www.stevesmusic.com/index.php?main_page=index

A few people recommended it. They have all of their stuff on the website

Thanks for the fast reply guys btw!


----------



## quasar923 (Sep 27, 2008)

olithereal said:


> If that's of any help, that's where I'll probably buy most of my stuff http://www.stevesmusic.com/index.php?main_page=index
> 
> A few people recommended it. They have all of their stuff on the website
> 
> Thanks for the fast reply guys btw!



also try http://www.guitarcenter.com/

thats where i bought my sheckter, and a distortion pedal, but not online i went into their store.  but i know of people who have bought offline through them and i know their reliable because their a huge company.  they have great prices and great selections, and many customer reviews on the site too.


----------



## pabloc74 (Sep 27, 2008)

i have an epiphone les paul standar black (lefthanded) with gibson components and EMG mics, but soon i will purchase my dream, the red special lefthanded. here in argentina we can't find that guitar, so i have to purchase on the queenonline web page


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2008)

pabloc74 said:


> have to purchase on the queenonline web page



I hope you plan to use a Vintage VOX amp with that guitar


----------



## olithereal (Sep 27, 2008)

A friend of mine told me that the Epiphone Les Paul Special 2 ( http://www.stevesmusic.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_20&products_id=1400 ) with Line 6 Spider III 15W ( http://www.stevesmusic.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1256 ) would be a good combo for a beginner at an affordable price. He say's the guitar is amazing for the price it costs.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Frick (Sep 27, 2008)

Right fellas, I now have an electric guitar. It was actually my sister who bought it, but it will live in my apartment for a couple of weeks/months and boy I look forward to it. 

It's just something dirt cheap and will probably sound like ... nothing, but whatever. I already play the base (and I have a spanish guitar, but with steel strings ) and this just feels so darn good. The good thing is that it's just like a year old. A kid got the kit for birthday but the interest only lasted like a week. So it's almost brand new!

The only thing I'm worried about is that I might have to buy one as well when my sister takes it away.. And I'm constantly poor! 

/Rant


----------



## pabloc74 (Sep 28, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I hope you plan to use a Vintage VOX amp with that guitar



yes, i have the amp in house waiting!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 28, 2008)

pabloc74 said:


> yes, i have the amp in house waiting!



goodboy  it would be sacrillidge if u didnt - Id have to hire freddie Kroger to kill you while u sleep


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 28, 2008)

olithereal said:


> I'm starting to shop for a guitar and an amp, you guys have had any good experiences with some guitars that are worth recommending for a beginner? I'm looking for an amp as well.
> I am looking for a metal sound, if this is of any help lol.
> 
> Not to expensive if possible either...



You might like something from Epiphone or Ibanez with humbuckers.
Idk what would be a good brand new setup when it comes to amps.

If you can, try get hold of an old Peavey Studio 112 65W, before they went transtube.
It has very good metal distortion and reverb.
Clean tones are pretty bad though and it's very very heavy for it's size.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 28, 2008)

If you like blues get a Fender Pro Jr. amp, it's small, but kicks total ass.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 6, 2008)

Great news muffins, Im upgrading my EMG Hz pickups to some Bare Knuckle Pickups. - you folks in the US probably havent heard of the brand before since they are a UK based company (about an hour or 2's train ride from me)

let me just say - their 'warpigs' make EMG 81/85's sound like a kitten & its all passive too!! stupidly high output passive pickups ftw


----------



## Wile E (Nov 6, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Great news muffins, Im upgrading my EMG Hz pickups to some Bare Knuckle Pickups. - you folks in the US probably havent heard of the brand before since they are a UK based company (about an hour or 2's train ride from me)
> 
> let me just say - their 'warpigs' make EMG 81/85's sound like a kitten & its all passive too!! stupidly high output passive pickups ftw



Intriguing. I wouldn't mind hearing some.

I never liked active pickups. They just destroy tone.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 6, 2008)

Sadly i have to put my guitar and guitar stuff up for a while =( Play alot of songs for me.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 6, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Intriguing. I wouldn't mind hearing some.
> 
> I never liked active pickups. They just destroy tone.



Never liked anything which relys on a batteries but sometimes it cannot be avoided.
My vox wah is the best wah I have ever used but can only use batteries.
lucky it doesn't drain through them like other effects pedals.
Turn off the wah and the battery doesn't get used, so if you forget to pull out the jack like I do there's no problems.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 6, 2008)

Thats easily fixable actualy without modding the pedal itself. I have a multi adapter that i plug all my stomp boxes in and it has end adapters and one of them can plug into the 9v attatchment inside wah pedals.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 22, 2008)

Im wondering if my guitar preferences on the first page need to be updated. its a long story - it took about 2weeks & or maybe a bit more with a HELL of a lot of running from place to place because a LOT of people Primarily them toads who work in places called GUITAR WORKSHOPS who refused to help.

workshops that wouldnt:

1. Help me buy bare knuckle pickups

Their Exscuse: Oh, they have no trade channel with them, they will have to set up a 'new client' & they dont want to do that + some other lame excuses which i cant remember cuz id already stopped listening & walked out the shop. a BRITISH shop that refuses to sell BRITISH pickups?? how fucking ironic is that??? http://www.bareknucklepickups.co.uk check them out - they look & sound fucking awesome & im not the only player who says so!!!

2. bit of a funny one this - after looking around i eventually found an actual schop that shold the pickups - so i went in for a chat - BUTTTTT they had B.K.P's in - just not the ones i wanted but they were more then happy to call up the manufacturer & put in a special order for me. they even priced matched it with another site which saved me 20GBP. I put in the order on a Thursday - they called me back on a MONDAY telling me they didnt do one of my pickups in the certain finish i wanted. I told the it was bullshit as id already checked out their website & also been in contact with TIM MILLs whose like the head dude who answers all questions, quries & help you pick the right pickup for your style of music. Tim told me that whatever i saw on their website is available & I bought that fact up in the phone call but they still said that they couldnt do it. So I had to change my order again & I was told it would be ready in a few days.

B.K.P's take a bit of time because they are all hand made but some have been known to be sent out & recieved within 3days of placing the initial order so some people in the BKP forums say.anyway. I changed my order & was told that would be a few days. - It took a week & 4days to get me my pickups. & because i changed my order the shop which placed the order for me could no long honor the price match because these pickups were different then the ones sold anywhere else asside from the manufacturers own shop.

I was pissed off needless to say but i FINALLY got my pickups - so u headed down to Denmark Street (a pretty famous street here in the UK) theres more music shops here then a DDcup woman wearing a Bcup Bra - LOADS of music stores. - moving on..... I went back to the 'workshop' that had originally refused to help me with my pickups & asked them about their fees for fitting pickups. & guess what! more lame excuses!!!! "oh our guitar tech only comes in 3 days a week (this was thursday btw) so the lastest we could have the guitar for you is Saturday" blah blah blah. I thought to myself - Ok the waiting time is a bit much but at least the work is being carried out by one of the most reliable, prestigeous & well established & very uber popular company (Rose Morris - for those who are interested) So i agreed to have them work on my guitar, Cool -

Next Priority - 2x500k pots - What did Rose Morris say???? "Oh they dont have any" "Oh, we dont stock them" 

so I just looked up at the guy & said. what are you? some kinda fucking pizza parlour?? you wouldnt help me with my pickups,  you have a guitar tech who works ONLY 3 days a week & you dont do guitar pots??? I am still standing in Rose MOrris arent I??? DESPITE IT SAYING THEY SELL about 2-3 DIFFERENT BRANDS OF 500K POTS ON THEIR WEBSITE ROFL.

i picked up my guitar & left after that. I was really dissapointed with Rose Morris - I really wanted them to work on my guitar because anything thats perchased inside their shop gets free installation which woulda saved me some money. & also because they are a pretty big name in london.

carrying on - I spent the next 15-20mins wondering in & out of guitarshops. visting their various workshops & seeing how much they were charging - Some guy wanted to charge me 40GBP because i wanted work done right away & according to the guitar tech "I want to jump the que & have him focus all his attention on 'my' guitar" I just laughed & walked out.

moving on to another workshop by now it was getting pretty dark outside & I was hungry pretty pissed off - got chatting to one other tech guy in another shop who seemed like a friendly enough guy. I told him about my trouble with Rose Morris & he said it really seemd that they REALLY didnt want to work on my guitar. & i kinda got the idea that he was really skilled because on the next desk he was working on a really old vintage Gretsch/Bigsby guitar. eventually i asked him about work on my guitar & he was happy to accept it, except the problem was that he couldnt do it today as he had already promised 2 other customers he'd have their guitar ready but he said he'd have it done in the morning/afternoon. I asked about 500k pots & he said he just ran out of new ones but if im happy about having 2nd hand ones then he will put 2 in for me but said if it was up to him he'd get 2 new pots - he game me a name of another shop where they might have some & off i went. after touring 2 more shops i finally managed to get 2 new 500k pots. - back to the workshop to give them to the tech. then i went home. the next day i arrived he apologised & told me he was running about late & to come back in 30mins but i hung around & watched him working on my guitar. Super dude - he helped me smooth out some small dents in the frets, gave the neck a bit of a polish & set the height of the new strings as there was a little fret buzz, then it was passed over to me for some testing just to make sure the pickups were in phase & everything was fine. there was little else left to do then discuss the bill which came to 20GBP & of course his blood if the guitar stopped working in 6months (he said it. not me)

job done & dusted. got the pickups & pots installed, were off home.


=======


I forgot to add the pickups i orderd were BKP's Nailbomb set in black & coverd


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey guitar heads, check out this Shred Session I made a few years ago.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 1, 2009)

Can I join?  I have the Gibson Les Paul, GH II, GH III - Legends Of Rock, GH - Aerosmith, GH - World Tour & GH - Metallica  LOL


----------



## Oliver (Apr 18, 2009)

*Can I join??*

My boyriend is the TPU user........& his knowledge goes in my computer(s)

my toys:

Gibson SG 61' reissue, Ibanez Prestige S 2170, Ibanez S 470, Martin Dreadnought:








music and stuff here:

http://www.myspace.com/bogdanachivas

Thanx


----------



## Frederik S (Apr 30, 2009)

My toy:


----------



## Oliver (Apr 30, 2009)

Frederik S said:


> My toy:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090430/DSC_1310.jpg



Verrrry Niiiice


----------



## Frederik S (Apr 30, 2009)

Oliver said:


> Verrrry Niiiice


Hehe it is ok, only a studio version though, chambered and with inferior pickups compared to the standards and traditionals. I am thinking about getting a set of burstbuckers or P90s for it, right now I am leaning towards the P90s because well they sound like P90s  

I dig the SG you got, definitely the correct color for an SG guitar. What pickups is it equipped with?


----------



## erocker (Apr 30, 2009)

Man.. I used to have one just like it in black.  I loved that guitar!  Hopefully I'll be working at this guitar shop soon! http://www.creamcitymusic.com/


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Don't have my solid body any more, but here is the third love of my life:





Ibanez Articore.


----------



## Frederik S (Apr 30, 2009)

erocker said:


> Man.. I used to have one just like it in black.  I loved that guitar!  Hopefully I'll be working at this guitar shop soon! http://www.creamcitymusic.com/



You lucky bastard


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Frederik S said:


> You lucky bastard



You call him lucky??? look at all the reviewer samples you get!!!  I am a very very extreme, although, poor audiophile of all the in-ears that you review.


----------



## Oliver (May 1, 2009)

Frederik S said:


> Hehe it is ok, only a studio version though, chambered and with inferior pickups compared to the standards and traditionals. I am thinking about getting a set of burstbuckers or P90s for it, right now I am leaning towards the P90s because well they sound like P90s
> 
> I dig the SG you got, definitely the correct color for an SG guitar. What pickups is it equipped with?




That's a '61 reissue with original humbuckers..........my present for Bogdana......she runs it through a Keeley compressor and a OCD then to the jcm 2000 dsl100.......for a very nice sound.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2009)

got my eye on this baby here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have always had a thing for this shape of guitar. probably because the headstock looks very similar to a Schecter 

this is the ESP LTD F-250. but I might get a cheaper version & use the remaining money to upgrade the pickups instead


----------

